# Color the Gray?   Yes or No?



## C'est Moi

I have colored my hair for years.   Had no idea the extent of the grayness (is that a word?)   Decided a few months ago to get my long-ish brunette hair cut short, and let the color grow off.   So now I have this really unattractive mess on my head with about 3" grown out VERY silver and some bad ombre going on.      Not sure I can handle this but I'm in it to win it, so I'll persevere.   It's time for another trim and I'm not at all sure that I'm ready for this look.  ld:

So do you color your hair or have you embraced your silver foxiness?


----------



## Marie5656

*I have never colored my hair.  Did not start going really grey till in my 50's.   Now I laugh and say it is time to change my hair color on my driver's license.  My mom colored hers all the time.  When she was ill in the hospital for the couple months before she died, her best friend, who was a beutician, came to the hospital to do her hair.  Colored it for her too.*


----------



## Warrigal

My once ash blonde hair is almost all white now except for a patch at the back. It is also short and straight. It took me a while to get used to myself without artificial curls but I am now comfortable with how I look. My hair and my face now match each other.







My younger sister, who was always a brownette and who kept her hair coloured, has recently allowed her greys to show through and in the sunlight her hair has taken on a lovely silver sheen through what remains of the brown and it is spectacular.


----------



## C'est Moi

Marie5656 said:


> *I have never colored my hair.  Did not start going really grey till in my 50's.   Now I laugh and say it is time to change my hair color on my driver's license.  My mom colored hers all the time.  When she was ill in the hospital for the couple months before she died, her best friend, who was a beutician, came to the hospital to do her hair.  Colored it for her too.*


Wow, Marie.   I started finding random grays in my 30's!   

My mother had the most beautiful silver/smoky gray hair.   I'm afraid mine is going to be an unattractive color.   Guess I'll find out soon!!   (Luckily, Clairol is standing by, lol.)


----------



## C'est Moi

Warrigal said:


> My once ash blonde hair is almost all white now except for a patch at the back. It is also short and straight. It took me a while to get used to myself without artificial curls but I am now comfortable with how I look. My hair and my face now match each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My younger sister, who was always a brownette and who kept her hair coloured, has recently allowed her greys to show through and in the sunlight her hair has taken on a lovely silver sheen through what remains of the brown and it is spectacular.



Is this you, Warri?   Very pretty, and I love the hair color!


----------



## hollydolly

But your hair looks Blonde in that pretty picture Warrigal 


I don't have grey hair, but I do colour my hair... just a couple of shades lighter than my natural colour... if I started to go grey I would definitely not let it grow out..however some people really suit grey hair it just depends on your complexion, and the shade of the grey..


----------



## IKE

Mama colors hers (natural) and says that she only reason she does it is for me so folks won't think that I'm married to an old lady when we go out together.


----------



## Iodine

I color mine my natural color, medium warm brown and sometimes I go wild and do it in medium ash brown.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Marie5656 said:


> *I have never colored my hair.  Did not start going really grey till in my 50's.   Now I laugh and say it is time to change my hair color on my driver's license.  My mom colored hers all the time.  When she was ill in the hospital for the couple months before she died, her best friend, who was a beutician, came to the hospital to do her hair.  Colored it for her too.*



Note to self: Got to find a new best friend. A Cosmetologist...


----------



## Olivia

C'est Moi said:


> I have colored my hair for years.   Had no idea the extent of the grayness (is that a word?)   Decided a few months ago to get my long-ish brunette hair cut short, and let the color grow off.   So now I have this really unattractive mess on my head with about 3" grown out VERY silver and some bad ombre going on.      Not sure I can handle this but I'm in it to win it, so I'll persevere.   It's time for another trim and I'm not at all sure that I'm ready for this look.  ld:
> 
> So do you color your hair or have you embraced your silver foxiness?



Yes, yes, persevere! I already had a sprinkle of salt and pepper in my hair at the age of 29. It was almost like I had it purposely frosted. I liked it. But then I got some comments at work and so I started coloring my hair. What a pain! So, when I retired the first thing I did was to stop coloring it. I thought it would be awkward for a long time, but to my surprise you could hardly tell. I have very fine hair and I wear it up, so there was hardly any demarcations, even at my temples. But I realize with straight thicker hair it's harder to get through. I love my color and have gotten compliments on it (from other white-haired ladies..lol). Good luck in getting through it. It will be worth it.


----------



## Warrigal

Yes, that's me and that is my funeral photo, taken a couple of years ago on a cruise. 
I think the slightly golden tinge is due to the lighting.

The colour of my hair is no longer an issue. Now I am engaged in a daily battle with white whiskers.
I refuse to let my face grow an old lady beard.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Warri-I love the color of your hair! That is what my mom`s looked like-she didn`t have to color it because it pretty much looked like what we called "frosted" then. My brother is 80 and his hair color looks like this too. I don`t know if mine would or not. It probably would but I`m too chicken to try.


----------



## Iodine

My husband has beautiful snow white fluffy hair, if mine looked like that I probably wouldn't dye it.


----------



## hollydolly

Iodine said:


> My husband has beautiful snow white fluffy hair, if mine looked like that I probably wouldn't dye it.



Yes I agree, your husband's hair is a beautiful snow white colour..what colour was it before it went white, Iodine?


----------



## C'est Moi

Iodine said:


> View attachment 46892I color mine my natural color, medium warm brown and sometimes I go wild and do it in medium ash brown.



Cutie pie!!


----------



## Iodine

Iodine said:


> My husband has beautiful snow white fluffy hair, if mine looked like that I probably wouldn't dye it.


Hollydolly, it was ash brown.


----------



## hollydolly

Iodine said:


> Hollydolly, it was ash brown.



Same colour as my o/h ..although he's quickly going silver now..but he keeps it very short..


----------



## hollydolly

C'est Moi said:


> Cutie pie!!



agree


----------



## SeaBreeze

C'est Moi said:


> I have colored my hair for years.   Had no idea the extent of the grayness (is that a word?)   Decided a few months ago to get my long-ish brunette hair cut short, and let the color grow off.   So now I have this really unattractive mess on my head with about 3" grown out VERY silver and some bad ombre going on.      Not sure I can handle this but I'm in it to win it, so I'll persevere.   It's time for another trim and I'm not at all sure that I'm ready for this look.  ld:
> 
> So do you color your hair or have you embraced your silver foxiness?



I have colored or highlighted my hair since I was a teen, and still doing it in my sixties.  I have shoulder length hair now and it was always a brown color, but slightly auburn.  Since I've been with my husband for over forty years, I've leaned more red, he likes it that way and I'm good with it too.  I use a more natural product now called Naturtint, and the color I use is Terracotta Blond.  Not ready to go all grey yet, but of course if I could no longer do the coloring at home due to health reasons, I'd let it grow out and probably shorten it too.


----------



## C'est Moi

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Note to self: Got to find a new best friend. A Cosmetologist...



:goodone:


----------



## C'est Moi

Olivia said:


> Yes, yes, persevere! I already had a sprinkle of salt and pepper in my hair at the age of 29. It was almost like I had it purposely frosted. I liked it. But then I got some comments at work and so I started coloring my hair. What a pain! So, when I retired the first thing I did was to stop coloring it. I thought it would be awkward for a long time, but to my surprise you could hardly tell. I have very fine hair and I wear it up, so there was hardly any demarcations, even at my temples. But I realize with straight thicker hair it's harder to get through. I love my color and have gotten compliments on it (from other white-haired ladies..lol). Good luck in getting through it. It will be worth it.



Thanks for the moral support!!   I'm hanging in there.   My hair has thinned quite a bit in the last few years, much to my dismay.   Bette said it best, "Getting old is not for sissies."


----------



## C'est Moi

SeaBreeze said:


> I have colored or highlighted my hair since I was a teen, and still doing it in my sixties.  I have shoulder length hair now and it was always a brown color, but slightly auburn.  Since I've been with my husband for over forty years, I've leaned more red, he likes it that way and I'm good with it too.  I use a more natural product now called Naturtint, and the color I use is Terracotta Blond.  Not ready to go all grey yet, but of course if I could no longer do the coloring at home due to health reasons, I'd let it grow out and probably shorten it too.
> 
> View attachment 46893



Looks very pretty, SeaBreeze.   I am also in my 60's and frankly just got tired of dealing with hair color.   I'm not familiar with that product but I always did my own color at home.


----------



## Olivia

C'est Moi said:


> Thanks for the moral support!!   I'm hanging in there.   My hair has thinned quite a bit in the last few years, much to my dismay.   Bette said it best, "Getting old is not for sissies."



You're welcome, C'est Moi. Which Bette are you referring to?


----------



## C'est Moi

Olivia said:


> You're welcome, C'est Moi. Which Bette are you referring to?



Sorry, Olivia...  Bette Davis.


----------



## RadishRose

I went gray early. I lived with it for years, got sick of it, went brown, then blonde.


----------



## Uptosnuff

As long as I am working, I will color my hair.  It is a medium brown for the most part (except for the grays which I am seeing more and more of) but it takes color really well and I like to add some reddish highlights to it.  I tried letting it go "natural" but got a few comments, some from my brother, of all people wanting to know if I was "letting myself go".  I will probably get slammed for this, but gray in women's hair makes them look years older.  I remember my sister-in-law, who was then in her 30's with quite a bit of grey hair, asking my 10 year old daughter how old she thought she was.  My daughter said " I don't know, in your 50's?"  My sister-in-law was pretty irritated, but my daughter was right.   She looked at least 20 years older because of that grey hair.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Nice photos ladies. I never colored my hair and it is now silver gray. I never really obsess about what my hair looks like but what does bother me is the thinning. Every time I take a shower or comb my hair more falls out. 
I would prefer not to die bald but I guess that's one of the reasons they make wigs.


----------



## Uptosnuff

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Nice photos ladies. I never colored my hair and it is now silver gray. I never really obsess about what my hair looks like but what does bother me is the thinning. Every time I take a shower or comb my hair more falls out.
> I would prefer not to die bald but I guess that's one of the reasons they make wigs.



When my mom passed away, she was undergoing chemo and radiation treatments and had lost all her hair.  We put a turban on her.  It was one of the prettiest turbans she had and it made her look very elegant.  If I lost my hair, that's what I would wear.


https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wBDAAsJCQcJCQcJCQkJCwkJCQkJCQsJCwsMCwsLDA0QDBEODQ4MEhkSJRodJR0ZHxwpKRYlNzU2GioyPi0pMBk7IRP/2wBDAQcICAsJCxULCxUsHRkdLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCz/wAARCAFcAOgDASIAAhEBAxEB/8QAGwAAAgMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAABAUCAwYBAAf/xABAEAACAQMDAwIEBAQEBAYCAwABAgMABBEFEiETMUEiUQYUYXEyQoGRFSOhwTNScrEkYuHwQ1OCktHxNLJEc6L/xAAaAQADAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAACAwQBAAUG/8QAKREAAgICAgIBAwQDAQAAAAAAAAECEQMhEjEEQSITMlFhgZHwFEJxwf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A XipVEVICvRQo8RXqlXKMwjXRXDXhQykaXJ3FELQyeDRKeKVysIs8CuEd6kK9jPOD nf9K6zSquHP/WrQgJ5cL378nA 1WHoK2I1V2CruMo3FSecovalTyKISjZFIyxEkhVIe 5ud B FFHeihLK6SCPkiNtqr6V2LhmA  P7VCzuLa5l6d2G6hYbCQdpI8B07fTirb8iBiYGWMIWK9ZlKvg/hOP68efFebky83xaK4Q4q0LluAWlRWKieMAk4XMgO7v4B7VTuijjkA/xMIduGyu1uVfPahna2clgCpOcqrEqOeygjt taCw GviK RZI7QQxOAerqL9Bn8DCndIfodlFwFSypdgEsM1yoeTd6hmNsYQIRnnA/rVPy7wgvMCFCn1HABHgbu2a2Wn/BGq4VbrU7aKME5FnFLNLtP5S022P hrT2ejfDum7VSMXFwMYa4IuZAV7Y3DYv6KKCpJ0BLyMdWuz5hY6TruoAG0sLuWI7XE5UQwg9gwlm2r xp/F8I/E5XMv8Pzjg9SZpPqN0cRX prfTXir6TNHG PwqpllA/qBQhkjZs9SZ3xnc7SBvvijcE ySXlz9GDf4T IJ5GjMFmXG4qX1JPUAedkbAN9 KU33w1rumRtc3doPlEKiWeCRZYoy3A6gGGGe2SMV9E1N0lijMzyrieDp3EbbZ4pCwQOhGT55B4x3oixnuWjaC9QdeF5LeUFQ0Uygkb1Vsgq48H6iiSoH/Kk3s QPKcd8ZxwO9UvKzFix5woHsAPavoms/AMFw73GjXEFo7 trG7crDuPP8iXkgH2I49/bGaj8OfEmmI0l7pl1FChIadVEtvj36sRK4/WtSRSsimLYyzdOENjfICce/YE1pDEFVVGcKAP6VnbRGe5tUA5MqDA8gHcTWuaMHOM/Uf/VZLTGx2LXiod4 DTN4 /FDyR1yYVC0R816idv0816uswVipVHxXc160WS0Srhr2K9R2YRNeFe968O9Kk9BLstTvRaULHRadhSohFo/7xXieDya9XDTaMOBmXODg9hgdh3zXiJOWRsPj0sMHv8Aevec/TiuhmXwD9GG4D96VOFqg1IojmELszmfaxIZrduk8b4PpIPpNcLXOoSpa25muJZGiigV0QTM7HaASv8AU/SrJI458FhtbGzcuAcH38EVqfhXTktI5rjaTc3G2ISJ/iGJxuEUftkYLH2 9Qzx8XbCnmqIw0H4c0/SQk8qpcX eZ2XeI5PKW6njI9 /wBRnA05cRKGm/EeRGG9R rt70H1ktyEQLJebQoCcw2y/wCVccVTLKEy8rl3PPP9qFuzzZNt2wia5mlGC2yPtsT0rj645odOrJkRN04x OXyB5wari6k7E4wgwST FR9avMqsDgEW8beMZkceB/f2/WuQBKGJFU9PEUWfVNJyzn9a8L6y6rRRXSSuvpEcA6jA WcqO/tkih3jN2R1txQcLGhKqq5zj3oiGJIV6NrCiDysQCqMdySP61qBYLqAuls775WacTGFpWWWN5CxUggJIren6nFdvbq4iaVtquYwoVjxGRjgRqnPH1rp1cKk8eniO7ZDsllMpitOoQf5fWVTuI7kDgeTzigZtVZI4po9Mv7 7LdRRFayQ6fHNwuTLJyQvg4rTe9HbqeLTLYXt/FaxzyksMxguMjgDeSc /3rNLr82o3YIZ4JFBEE2n8Oi/5ZU/w2U QwqNzY/Emo3zXur2M06Rcx28bJ0RnkBQrcgefemEGpWcBFvPaPa47L0hGv/twK6hqqP8A0Wrp1vHqFzcKsaMiqrwxAiJZJRnrQq3IRxyo8cjxR2MjtTG8/h00YuYGB2hY2ccOiscgN7rn9s/WgipGB9KXI9DDLlEGdRzQ0g4OPajmXg8UM6HniuQ5i5h/vXqvaM57ea9RmGer2a7xXK9MmJVwmuE1yt5A0erwrma6tKkwki Oi0FCx0XH4rIMKi0DOa4VzVirU9lVR2gSgL9K5tojYK9soqBK4YOvNbw JZURv9JOWz ma3iSLbxiKEYlkXnA/wAKI9h/qPn2FZLT1C3MchGekrsPuRtFaCykBFzcOdxSQLwfxSYyF w4JrzvJfySQqYe0kdnES7DqNksSe30FRtLeW7brygrEfwBsgufcA Krt7V7qX5i6yUVsonGGbvkj2pqFabK5KwjIdlOC PyL7D/Mf2 kpOVMRMOnFlLVDh3XgysO6R/wBz/ftNYS 3gKigBQBhVA8KKJ2QogZhsRQAoAxwD Vfald3qbNIlrYRLLdSk7AzERoo/FLKw7KPP7dzXGMKnubSzEav1HlkJWC3gUvPM3sid/uc4FKit9qjsbxxFpkLlZbO1f03Ein/AAZrheWxxv28flHk1ZFb5kuY455HfATVNQYbZpDwflbb/KPcD8I75Y8KNd1kRD Hae0cTRRASuB/KsYBx/7j485P1okjYpydI7qOpCeePTbMwKxJhCqwhggjX8UUe0YB8E474Hg4apeXeBbLtmEaqjWtwRbajGuPSEk4jcezcVjdL0q5u4zd2kyS5fb0HOJTGp7l84DHvj696cCVlVbbU4ZZIY I5fw3Nqc90fGce47GsYUopOkNBc3PVKRt1zyTa3mbTUUHbCu3ob6c1Ga4a5LW0lqt3wDJZ3S/L3qj3QNgMPqrUM8t7BErER6lp2RtkZN7R wdfxKfscUTHPpt/GsM6Soqnci3AfEbD80Myjep/euBQqn04WyTzWhuVgeN1mtrtT1oCwIGCQMr7HHiiQCUiJGCY4yR352jNE3dzd2Qjiu53u9OkyiySBDPErDacyJ6WHsR oHnjIoOAQy4Gxh2ZMcNQsu8Z9oFZe9UsmQaOIGO1UsBzxQorF5QZr1FEDNeojjFYqJqZFQNevJUSHK4Sa6aianlIJI5U1qA tWKKU2EExUbGKCjzR0fYUUWcXqK7XAa8TVEZA0TFeqG6vBqNTMLklWDqSseFRifrjkCtHpduyW1rFNnqHNxcZ7mab1sD9uB lZyFVllhjb8LOhbjOVUhyD 1a 0Qu PfJJ9vJNQ T99iciGUabhjO1FHJ9h/lH1NU3uq2dgi7uWLKkEKDc8jHsqIOT9OKXajq5R47DTo2muXbZGqd2c/mbxgf0FDAw6Q4kfOoa9ONiCPLJCX/8AChB5 5/tU5O1QTcNqEpgfUGb5i6Oyy0q3cLIxxnNzKOyr3bHAHv2qaQmBmsrZ1 dnRJtQukXC20GcDYD9ciJfJ9R7cRijuLL bJsu9d1HMQ5/lxqPUYoyO0Mf4pG8n7gUp1XWE06NtN02RrrUrmXdcTr KWduGkIHbHZR4ArTlBzdIlruuQafENN04qkkabWf8Qt1bkk TI3f7nNJtN Hr2/2y3QkitMicxPnr3BJzvm9s/9 9ONE GxEy3mo7ZbgnesZJKRse7c92 ta0MFGFAA nmpcnkJage34/hKCuRl5NFkspfmtHk6Ej4Z4JCTay4HYjuPoaMt76z1DdaX0Jgvohh45cCQDtlT ZfqKZlV5Hgdv lB3lpZ3aIs6ndGd0UsZ2Twt7xyDn7jt9KVDyGtSDz FHIrjpgE n39kxn02Qbu5iYnZKvkD60smuk1Jumt/PpV6p2tFIN1o7D6H1KT9yPpTSLUZrCSO11Jw8MjBLe9UBUf2Wcflf8Aoar1vSY72L5iHAuFXKOAMSrjO1sefaroyTVo8aWOWKXGaFUtr8T2cEpmaK7smB6gjIYlcf4ij/cg5xUtIvNwmtSxZYkSa3Y8loJCcAn/AJe1CadPfwmSMSMBE3qjYnIxRVnDAtxd3EJwrII1j/8AKZnLuMe2fw/euY/FdjQyCqWfvzUWbAqhn70KKyzqe a9QpfFeojDMGoHzUzUDXr5GTJEDmompGomoZPYZ6pqahUlobNC4j2oxOwoGI9qOj8UcTi8GuE10dq4aajiG6pA1DHNdFcmcGWhPzEAHlu/0AJNP7m9 VsXKn ZcZjXHhe5/eswGZclTg4IBHjyaaXGbubT7cZKlUZvH4vUamzv5CciDtOjltYVkijMuq6lkRk/ DCee/gHuxphDBZaYs08snWuQjNdXRHbyY4R7ePrXkcJ1BGBuICM3fCD8oPt71mNYvZr ePSrJidxzcOp8D3PtSLFRxubpFdzreq6jNcRaarpJcERySIcGG2U iBX8D8znyf9NNdH0eOw/nyN1btx/Mlbx9EzRmnadb2VuiIqoMAtuxuZj5PnNMlRcflOO 0g4/aoc2Zy0uj3/H8WGLfskJSAAP2x2rvVNROxRyfuD71AvH 1SlbLGZjyKokYj9Peu9VRVDSozkZx75711Ai  UXCSQyKGjdSrg9s D lJLXVNS0Kf5S4JuLFj6A SQv/Kx8j2rQXFxYRf4k8S5PlgScfQUl1GfSryJoupnIZonVWO1xyKrwTlF1WiTyccci32Xak0A6GrWLbo3IVyOzL/lce47V6zTdPqNwhPRnNt0vbIj3Pj98Um0ud0Mlm5zbXZ6LKeySnhWA hp9pSMNPtA QQZ /wDl6rAVczyscadEnDULIGGeaZMgoaRFOa5FAuJOcZr1EGNc16tOMyTUTXTUTXo5GIiRNRNdNcxUb7CPVJe9RqS1hwTF4o6PxQMVHxdhTMZpeK4RxUgOK8RVHowpNeqRqOP2pbNO57/YinFu6xO0xIMoiSKPPdfSAWpNjij4pYxJuJyow7YPOABwKmzPSAmrCdTvmtLZIo8m4nwAF/F6uAB9TVFjbfw6CSWZ8XU/qlkUZwpHCIaBST5rUWmk56WSg8Bicf07VrYLS3vYVSXypGeOxrz82SviXeLg4x5ezOtc6MnMs1zkdzk9/cec0umvwpxaahKFQ n1uje/IHFF67oD2frS4DqWAjhKHOD53niksems4Bebpsc kxlv0BBpuOMGrsLJKadUMIdY1Ncf8U7jII3tu/3pvbas8h2sPUcY5rPCxZXURtmM4DFvSP71pNG0S4M8cj4aFlBjIBzz5INKyxglYzE5PTLZbyRFLMMADOTxSC81SZt6LJtQ53Ack/rW21nSl UkWNfVtwCPH1rDS6PcrjqTRqn5uG3n/SP tBg4N7Cy8q Ir64BJyze/wD2aLi1Jo0ZUjUcAcjLH6VYdNso1Ldd5SUYgDooFbtySxPH2q3RbG2lupDcK0ghUPDyRGXH Y/SrZOFWSKM0wV ok7vt2Fo45wB V1FbNCgjhCcKI02/YjNZ68gea9iijHrkVhx VfJ4p QECKOyKqr9lAAroy5Kxco1Jo67UNIw5qxmqiQ8NRI4rLDNeocvz teraOM8agamagatmJRE969Xa9xUxpyurXCKkvmuOCYqOi8UDFR0XYUzGaEjtXiK6O1eqlAMqIrmKmfNRoGEexXC3SSWT/AMuNmAHllGV/rU8fauuiBSSUdSMtg5GMcggilTSapmpC6x6kbjc4bcT5zkk5JBrdaVJ6VGeQBWQaNV27UQdPpqhGPwL2UN7U9sLgxttJ/wDqvI8qG7PV8SSejYJBaXSmKdVdWPII96Bm D9KlJZWlVfZGwPf8wqdtdoMEEZ79/FGNqeFOWH155qOMmiuWNAttoGk2ZBWLqMuCC7bl nHai1KpIjAcKR2pPca5GZRBHJgF1WRlX0oCQMk4prEhBUdTqAj83fNa2/YCQRqbJ8vMxOdyHb9/FII/l7lAk0SsRgZPcH2zT2 G63VQvODge OBWU6jW1yAW3pKGYgdkKvsIot jAiT4d0qVi5jx5O3jJ tRksrW2jKxRqu3t70el3Hs/F4PY0uu7yNVbLAZ47/wC9ZbeguMaFtsMzX0n5uokOSOQEXJwfrmr3NUWR3wiUZzNJJLjzgsQP9qIkB89/rXpx0kjycjuTYM7EUDPMVDYo2TzSy47NTExbA2uWz5r1Dt3/AFr1GAHahZaLbXd7b22qyXEUUirbzR26SxzxsFO4SI4GRk5GPFBzQaepPQ1ASLvcATWssLbQ2FJwWGSOTR0Wg63c2dxqFvBDJZW5dZpkurfCbAGY7GYPge 2lrWk2fx2vvxcw/3NPyJLSYK/4XQaVfXgna0EM628ZlmMcgHTjBALvvxxUBpmqkMY7SSVUIDNbFJlGe2TGT lVraXOTg2/IwT83AOD4PqplZQTRJIrXNogkU71N2AHA7B9gNJ/cNJP0KZYbqA7biCeE 00Tp/ wqK1qraYWgUS38ssbqAIoY5jDn/AF3W0H9ENKNTNmzW7Q2qwTMZmnZGO2QZAU9MjAYc5xQKfy4hOCSsFi70dF2FAxeKPi8U/GLCR/eu1xe1dqpdAlZrgqRxXOKFmklUsRx 5q6TZHBOxWMt09qjHOXYRjufrVagHPI7dqjLlhaREKDJdxknjlYlaUrn64FT5NjIuicobpRRbU2RRGOMDB/wy0fcfarkLbQ3ZhgN79qhFJbuQgBH/F3MXHAGZeAQPvRksGxty9mAUj2I7V5mdpUi7x03bK/np4 zen6HmqJNRu5isUZYsxwFTOT9akyKN3A5rkNgtyWKXEkBPDsgBOPsanjx7ZTJy9GisLJEspBtUvImXYclj5yazV/qevadcmF5GEEbboJApBZO49Y8 DTWK11i2IW31lQgGMSwDcB45Q4P7Vy/sPiGe3y/y97GQSTBPGhGOBvjlQH tHBK97BkpNa0LLj4tvJIXEUriZk2bigUjPdsg/7V7Tmml04zS7t0jy7SAfwKMAjP60tTRNRNxhrTpD8RM8ihRj/Rk/0oue2ld0tm1KQxx4V47cFY0A/ICT/anyjBKoiU8nciMeo3KExmQ5AOM87h7gih7m5kmVt0vLFUAB5JY7fFXNDaQRPtQlwx6e7k496pt7dunNMyj1QFoS3ktcxRblz9yBXQim7QM5uK2aJEWNY41wBGqoAe FG0V2Qk4/v3rxB3PjtuPbnzXXXGMnGfof7U0kBZO1Lbjs1MpeAeRS64HBxRoxipvxH716vN3P3r1MAOpLbxpcB4d8kgKo38sBMqRk7kLd/qP70MxUs7BcAkkL7VPAbPbjxUCo5/emTewScOC4JUEA9j5 lNw0a5HQjO6LChmk/lsWBDoQQcjsM0nhJDjH0pqcZyfGz/AOa2NUaXXu5n084yRJKmec7fQaW3u8ThWB4B25/ylic0xvGJNgw5/mMFx37JmhNWUreheci2gzn3YbuM0hfdQx/aDR96Pi8UDHn tHR KfAWErnFdry9v1rp809Mwrr1eruD9a6zjw7E8dvPtQmovLFFbzRuVeG4DK6kbhlTgg1odO0eW5vtGhugyWmoWc2pNJburMtlHFIxYkjAYMACD713T9Ikuei9xBHLat8zDcpMDGYcgLFLETw792UDgEc8HmTJngvY2MG9CrS7Z1s3lcZcJ1QSDw7N1jn gNPLiEzQSbM5eMvHg8q4G5cUKJooJdUtMYEXpj3dzldhz9fP602tUJt7c/mVFU/oO9eRlm5S5Hq4oqMeJmYbhZsI/EuOPAf6j60xtDtbGM5OMUr1O1NreyqBiKUmWIjt6uSP37VK2u2TAl5A7Pzkf6hXSje0En6H8trdOmYwWU/h/wAwP0NKJ5NatcjpXWMHmJSw/wDUBTyz1KNQobBU4wVPB/Wi7m8gmjwu1iRt9J5/cUuLcewnH9TENqV24dA1yu7hhhlLH2JxmrIoXhjaWY7AF3Pjvz2UD3rQz/IQRq77M4yOMsftjms5JcG9u0gUDYnUlYHBGV/CDVMHzdJCJ/FXJkoImuWWSYFYScqo43/T7f71bdI0mpaHGhAQIzyIBhdkD9QZA4x2xRMeSpV18YYeAfcUSi/hLAF0Uqj4BJRsEjP 9VRqJBOTk9lnc54znIweP6Vxx /FSA5/rXWBogQSXtS24AwaaSDvSy57N9q5GCh 5 9err/iP3r1MBHf8MtAgTo4Gd2TzJ3zy3fFVnR7Pj/EyRjk aYRxhF6hiVZNuHERLfou6oCYyI5MVwCQV6aqOrzwD3wP3r57/JzN6k6PV jD8AaaPaJgmOTcvBJkYHPv7UXHZaY8qC4N/DEWXfJb9KQqB5AcUbHCkEQXOFGFCsS5RcZDFgc7u a9a28k01uxEgEjFNkA6h2gEDO/gEnnAFMh5eW38gXhj A HSPhG6WFVm1QyxdRoFuJI4wXOOcxrg9u2aznxJYzya3crYWN5LFFBZQ7oLaeRTIkKh/Uq44PH6V9E03QwnRmvcBl2ssAwWBByN7Dj7gVpBIQMAnA8ZOP2FU4s80 U9mTwpxpaPhcWifEZG4aLqxXvu Tlxj7Hn lWC2u4v8W0vI8HB6lrOuCPfK19wEj55P9TU pu7k/wBapXltehL8X9T4eHj7FlB9mOD x5qRI9x 4r7LPb2E/E1vBKPaaGNx/wD6FUpoXw4eTo mMe RbR/7U5edH2hcvGkvZ8bLxZxvTPsGBP7DmtJoel6Rc2M15qcN0oj1KOASJJNBut5bYvvXIAwjAknB9q g3cOh6fa3JVbPT1RYS00NvGpjJcFAxRCcNjH60rufmHvEuNOvYL0vNDedO6cyKLSeTYVjK lUALA7u361P5Hmtx4wVM6GFJ/IREyPBZW9vcdHTTY2cGlxs/8APvYI90wlnnVNgZnDejgEjn8PJayGa6u4YJIZbW1fqyzxbwLm ukV5WVG9Kqo9IC8UfcGI3YsbOGGC1t5HgHTjMfR0aFj8xln/lbGIYcDd6h2ByZQ20Xy6yIF3XRNw5VFjXLdlCLwAowABUbvd yrEt3XRjtS0mVtQkuomwkpVpFIzyAAaaQjZEB7UznhB79xx7UIyADABHehbspihPqtotxEGA9SZI98fSsywMZw3ccA81tZVOxsnx3rN6hahtzAY7nzxTIS9MySFXzEkJyj7fpwVP3U8V7 JSdulGT7qXT gOKEmR1chgfpUAtVqEatk7nIvlvbiQEDagPB2E5I9txOa7p0sMUty7y26bUiGJndHYNIAwhAUqSM5OSOBQjnaK9bybIdQO4hpY0tlDwJJFIHJZlMjfhYYBUjng0/HFEuWf5NWirnIwR3G0/7USAox6SQcnuQKX2Zje2s5Ipbdj8vCZIopCzRjG3ZIGAIYY/60yTHnPuAOxz5zWNC0SUDI/bipuOPNQXgt/b39qsckjuc c 30rbOApRyaWXI4amsvnNK7rkNWoyhO45P3r1dfufvXqYgBmyI8UMUrO6wncCzEEkdt2PaiEuX5wc475pWWSFWiWVQyruPUyQMnGTVsLJJCxDDaQyuwyo4HJGfFeJPFat9HuRkrr2PLeQzIqRnLSyJDHtxjLsAWJPt3rZ6bBYafEpUoiqVUzSsoyzHAGW8msDbSCyjsXgUOyMZY1Y8E4wC3080wt57rVLnS7W5dpSLoXTE4VY44/U2EHGDwKXjxpW0FJas lBuMZ/6Gu9Tbnkc BQCzZGT371EzljnxTWwRksmfNWFhjvQUUg9q7LKcYHtXWZRYznP61MTuq7lBO04wPI lBgu3vzgUdCioIAwBD3EUb7s4CvkZP6481q3oyTUVbFGpalq8NxZhNJuLvT9S0k/Mi2w8qurkkxjGNyZHHOR9qHadbmzN1aWXQ1PWLC8t7lXUpMI7JiCY4VwN0mOScYx9K5InxVYzafFHtu0stVQSMkaIbaW4f1RRx539Blbvk/0oLU5murvUozdPatHe9G0k4McOmdNw6OEUna3LZ59u/cJd0TpXs5bXCTzqhgJuryEtG8f8u3 UUqjmVFGzqNgI 0kEA55rV7Y3jULtBVAAo7LjwKUaAj3DX0896b7Y4isZ9rLGlsVXCwxtyM9zxThoEGSMj7e1HQ6C0L5oC2T45yKBe3bng /anTQEchjjuR3/pUOmx/ymsDozU8TYO0HJ4xilslrJk714Oe/kVsZLVDyw9Q8496CuIYdp3DtnGAcZ 9d0aYPUrCMoWUYI7jyP1rPSDYcHvW6u4HkZ8D6Y84 tZ2 0ubJZEOD2 n3p OfpipwfozzAsePt vtTDT4JYYNRvDNLAsNtIYmKExSzyj5dY f8wMoLeNuM5OKLtNKvJPRDBLLPI6pGI9g2u3AO6QhQPc02jsZ4LGKwj2w3GrXwnjiuik1ykdu3StC0kY2KpkM2RxnHfP4q1kVMjnDq wHSY mbaC9uJRtuY96kY3WE9vugmgZucg5O3sRj7hsoClkJBZWZdwXGcHGRnnB4qEfQvbi0t5SY4LqDp/KTwSCVIVJNzBbt MmJ o0XuMr4Ip1/DLm9gTUkbfc3YN1PGQqK5kxgwjsBtCgKT/Wl/U ewODa0KwORwe/vXXH9q6yursjqVdeGVgVYfcHmvP2pwsFl7GldyOGppKODSy4HDVqMYmfufvXq6/4j969TQC5kG5ZJGHHDhVG1x9c0THGlziI5KMyhgvGRn8PHvUQiEElwFzjJIAH61YsltDA5jJYk9NDHzmQ8DkV5NuXR7Ol 4YFUysiKNsW2IewCcAVoNBgiVLi57ySStBuOOI48HaPuc5 1ZxoWtIVLMzSFdzqMHLnnA/WtfpkHylnbQyHMoUvNj/AMxzvIH27fpWyXGNBcuToZ7sDv34qcYOc KqDoe2f1FEIFwOR2zU7YSCYwRj tWiMmq4ycjkdv6UUnue1dZpKOJV5/WqL6K2vVvNOluGSVI7XU4beG46Ekwg3ZjZhzgnB4I 4otdrFE5zIJFUKMs21C5CD3wDisjJefC rTaBLdWspv pFpcsdzDNH8xG7dKKeJ1IBdTj68keKZD8k Z3oKZp0F/cz6oLmLW7SzgserGyvuFxhjKAcYiGVzuzzzzQV2s6R9GfTY5QkkeiySmOVIIhvkO91RgC6qfR6jjz3rt21hZQwW8lu50 yi1DSrSZ23yi9L9ZpQ5GMseVOMYHfJr1nBFc3y/L39zcwW8Pyz9RMRxyO5kl6LH8vOASM8mgj3ZkY9L8mk0mGO2tVijXbGGPSzjOzAA3fWmD4I/SgU9AQKOFUKv0A8VcJCR3 lGmPcfZI 9U4OSfPJq3Pv3P/fFdAFd2anRALnO4j6//VUy20Um4dh9gQaIaMkd8VVh1ODWUbdi TSkk/KBjzuwKpbQ4H9LJk AM8 PNOQ685/WozXHRhnnRDI0SqwQOI8ksFG5znAHc8eK2kY21sw2p6eI7qazj06C6SQGzTa8wnt3UrIZRIo2DucjnCqTRi2sMl1ZypsGmfKX1taRI2wCwtLd1ibcQJCw3GUc84qqC1txPJMjpBM/Qtk WfMQklV1cbTgllj3Hd5Lc1bfm3tI7xlhmQpDY6bZdNDJvkb/ABIlx5aOTaMjk8j8NbbqkTzSdtgdi s3MC3V4IN8FvZX m3Um1 pdXrPZSxhGw38xd5ftho93fJOls4zaQxxBN6xoFUhuAFAAx5xSG1tbWS6t4DHeLDpXzMDs7BkmnkuJJmJbGCEzhR vnjSdSAriPPP6k/TitlKzccK2zz29nfYE8MbuOxbKyLx Vgc0FN8O27/AOFPLFnsHKyIPvkBv60anoYEDHPP1FMguVGPIGK2M5LpmyhF9ox1x8NagqsY7izl9h/NjJ/cEf1rK38FxbO8M8bRygZ2v5HupHBH2r60YxwCf60HfaZp1/A0V1ArryVycMp/zI68g06OZp/ITPx4tfE JyA7m 9erWar8HTQl5NNuOqoy3Qu8LJ9klX0n9QPvXqrWWDXZG8M16BodMto pczgtDChZhMgZUA5yM fFD2wOpXnzJjWO1tcLBGigKD3GQOM TUr03McUWnpdLNFdOJXaOTejIjYXJHv7H2phbRJDCkaLtK8sf8x orysEJblN2z2Hx/wBUTS2E17bB UVuq48ERjcM/ritEhGf6/rSGwBa5uXJJVFWNQRzljuOadIo/M37fWiyPYMUGIyeSP6Vb1YhzuXAFCgRAeM480HLcxghOMlufsOaQGh3BJHjH5mJZsDtnxR0bKexPGOM/wDzSK2mjOP5nJ5 30pkrt05HQhyscjDac5KqSBgc/8A3RI1k9Ql1Fbb5nTxZrNpup2rSPeSOsaQmHO5unzhi2w/v4qk3WsKNVW50xLKX5iyu7JpJFuooru4lMcrR5HAABfjyc0Df2mtTXdveWOo2cdpq m2cMdtPCehcqijqpcMATvUklTjODj8tckvr1bSylu3a41DS7KBgludyu8lyYkuFRjhm24BBxwT jJtpcCGlN8gSR72Jp59MuLMwWUMN10rhyD82EKKATlWB7qPOTzTnTIWithJIxaecmWY7QoLudx2qPGc4pBp9ja3lzaQx6eLWazeS5nZ oqPJKG2qsEn5h6skj/bnXNjJ /NA66RVBVs55 v69qtUcZ8VRuOc1arcfXGa5MYyRyDXA7A f2qxeRXGUY4owLREy/9ag0m7x9OPFd2D37/ALVzAGaw3RAjOeD35pJrcyRFIJYG2xoZN5kwTLKoaMCLcp7jaGOQCe3u5uLhbaF7jpySLGyhhGVXbnI3Fn9IArN2AO6a CMVhnjgt7eVZHMl9PAQGk6jHiMepvckdu1C96Mkwu0tHaUQzSMy2XzC3EhGAZpmE8zLnkEelGAPdCfNA3DzXEVm8VxNGbvUNRv1CoA9q9q/yccrNkEDacIPfJ81ddzyJaX9pai5uDb2zvqrqhcZY4xK5I9IwS D5qYty16UMLLPBFp9ncFxhZTZ2yRu6 4znafIwa2Lu2LfaiMLOzjtLaGBfUEUZZjuLEjuc0WEHcAKT7AVIAADjjH9KqdiOx8 9cMLBGScsftj 9EofSBntQSTDgGrxIACc1qZz6LyT35qLZbJ9/2qlrhF7nih5L0AMAaMEhcEAknj 9epdc3gJOD9 a9Q0mamfOltNQhuFETDKSoHyQVAzzitRsIQgDuO/tSGzbUhcBbpC6MDIZm/Fn/mPnNP5nXp nnjJx4qyX6k8FrRVbPiRlXPLDd9wMU8gjYrk9j5NZ20kCSyHufTj2 9aC1Z5QOMjP1BNSZF8h0HotkCKG9XP0FZu5mZb1EydvTLE/8AqxWreHKHC4NZfVVWK6RyfSIWz3z Ptgc/agitjG9WHW9wABkgAdzim2n3VpJe2dvLJ00uJJLUvjeI5pYmEJYdvxY7nvil maWJtr37TqFdS1laRFpipHCT3JZY0Y5HpBLfY9nGrW9rc2raEix2NzEsN3Z2cb2sclyFVlkiLglQ3IPJzkDk0/6Tj8pLRHk8hP4xM/DYfENldWtvd6uSuh6tZ3V9bSROkFuk0j7JbaTJyr4weABv8AvRLm1u1ikiuYbLc oyXaXkcjqZjcgxAOMSLuB2qOD9MNQVrazR2d0Pm72c6zotnqCmZBdSwxWbvM0Bxjc4ZTjt/SmERTUL B9Q0aWCK8e01Xrqq3JGXCqyfLk5jJ9Tkjg8cA8c4cpCVk4q2PNBik6AuLubr6hMOpPM77mcD05Tgelex48eKPkyrNkEZ55H 1QI0rq2bJNJ0eqIJHdlW5ilHpjNxHJ6sEZXd5Bw2Ryo15brbSdMXs8Es1zcSqkSPJH00jHrbeQAMD1DdgEH3op4K6ZkfNcVuP8F RUg398fegrR7iReq/zFxCxAR4LYIhJ7ETMPUfPpQj/mq dxaBWuBJFvKiNJo2SV/fA5Ufq alcXFWyqHl4pLbr/ofFyM/SuMw5xVFvd2c4CRTIZT Rsq/6Bsf0rzsQTnKnxkFfp5rbGxlGe4s6zgZx/SqGkPbz9OTVbOXbA7cjd4x9Km5S3iklLEsqEoiENKzt6FVFBznJH27 KHbDbUexLqU7z3Udokc6usiW6ushZSxlGCYo/Bzzkdl8dxdJi0tXuDIdljCdN06SNWO4o7F7vagIGTk55CjHelVhLG97Kqm FxL1LKNJuoBHNMhSSWV5GZlbbuOM4OfGBl7dy6skg/gI05zpEUJnhn3KyxyAiTcg5CYG1gRxgGt43oTLIlszypoWp3Wl2qatfztfXkFp0bi2dJVMjF3fqZClR59POc0806WW7e4vpgOpcSSz gERrvYqETPgAAD/rS5bq5mTXZl0abTbiKxSWyuy7ShLzUJhaAWrHjY6sSAM47jvTuzSOC3hgUqdgEYRfG0AbQDz4plVHQGOSbCN3B70PIe/wBOamxNDyP39qWUWV7yp7n3qXWO0c8DPeh5G8g8VUZsAjt/14rAi2W4xkkng/uaXTXncZr1y55HgDjxSiZznHP2/vTI7MkWTXJY4yeK9QXqJ5r1NoAIEZOWwRwAoYc1VLNKoChSecHGCP2NEA9O3jjZiSox9RVBIO8jllA4J4/U05AyKoGYysGBXBXcPODWksZW2KAcfQf3rL723ZzyXAA9 OK0NgGRF3N4GR3PNIydnY hy82U7YPnGaSOYpNSgeZQ6W0ZdVbfteV5VSNWKMDxyR7/AKZDOVkaP08OByM9/HFZ5NWsbe8uoZLdpLxFk Wk/GsBIClwCQoJXOODR PjUp7EeZlcMT49s2EV44ihtYpi1zi6aaQ7YIIExnESrkKiKCzEc5Pcnvj9YNlfJdSlC/8AD91zPAkotRfWxbCXccjZfeAeV9iDyVIpt1bcab1Hb03aSXF1NMQI3toWxDahsYCuwJb3wKV3ltoGs6vYXrzW7jXLs2c8V1cSLdWNy8RETLbjGIywH/uK8cGrM0k5JRPH8SM PObtsLubRraK40y3cwx6Tdwx2c775I7i0mZmZ4FY7DMOouzLDhmxT3QJY7DT9Suzex3Ttds1teJG6JJb9NMR26gcKDuwBgAnP0rLSmxnjtoNbtbwXKXcr21nbNMUuYHKW8cTPCMqcptiJLeQRxWq H7aP GG3P8A NNb3U0Mcrb2ZHif0nHZh6T /tScMG1ZR5E6SX5BdUu5E1fSYjbJeWV9LDatjIlW4uV6qCOXPUA5Gcsc5J8AAq sZFRUmeaW4hL7o0laW2ikyPSi3HOB244NcuIGHyd1DKjW5s4IJ1YBpVliHTR0AO4HbjLY4 meDruaLom8u5W2BGjcZIe5MaenY/8A 58Y9zVMuEJKMzzJSlKHwM1rOqXrPZxXEyXMMsUU1j1SJVO XpSFgFVQUAbI28HyalHqeuTZt9NdrhLKxjuriwgSOdLmSWVkEXRnJ4UY3gEEdx2oJlXWJ45RFte30UXOEwqrKlyZim3/APrJ/wDb9aI0Jre11oxzNtS s2iVl5Indgq/XAZQfsalxxhKex8pSSpbG8U1hKsUx WtBIEcpb3ExdCwzh7eaMspHZgG4pvMl18pB0pRI0ZfLMC4mUkOMM VwPPY0ua2tv5l1BaRC/gyLhkTEjgFir5P2II gqrT9V1WcXzKqqIpNwiYehwBngHjcB E 9WPx1tR7R57y8Kk9J/gulnugH1KBHtZEj W1a0ZS1vJZ59N5bR9tqHIlUc7S3YgZWPJJGrCGQW8giexkE0S3aRmNcktllySu0A9nXBHqyG0liYphZ3du8kkWoKp68gQ7nlLDcyseCrABgPtyBWc16Cwtxa2k1gtzi2nusJbyXBhsUbayEIfSYjuEbMrcEDHGV8 n00exirJXLZTpiagZrOGaezJSFr2FbGcRvHN1OiS8gJdeACAcKOBR0sGtX3zmqrqF3a3 nQTdW2lgRSbRjlZPQAzQMFOQOQQcY7VPQNP0u7i1WSPr2U8koa3e4EaNbNbWyIz n0leRvUgcHtxQ/8I0W4gS6 bn0vUmmi0e/2TjNvMw5jliLFejNgOPTxnPbOFqC7KbfNyKzbXy2WkaVreyXOrXd9Zw290TnThbqEMUnAKl29IP2yMghmBFP/AMIsjtcbRHBHd7m ZVOOk0ow4dfyk4ZSMH3K99Iu/mtI0P5uUz/D nSrDcyg7VmupnmWNyV9S7AqjH174wa7g3lvu dtpnETL1HgdopkKgbHhmXjd26bc4ztPpPpbxVkeaVytFst3dxbicyhA3UjYBZmCcMVx dRy6kYI9QI5C S8gnQPG25SGHsQR4IPOalc3sN1GJZ5Fd0jSVr1Y k0sKuFWa4gI9EsbemTHGfYPzmtT62l3juv4N7xyqpym5cOUH6FXT6HHiieBS67HYfMnCVT2v7/WPJJwpwTx796GkuQOc9v648UsbUI5Iw4YEMB9ODS64v8BgrfQfrUqxt6PZ oux5POrKCD3Of0oIndnkZ5pR/EWwoIOFzzRUVwGAGQc9/vTPpuJnNSCwADXqhvBA5/WvVlBWQe5yq9suFOByMnxUshVG4cYyB5LGohLB5laG9RSQhJkjMiIfzZC8kD6e9dvYdv8Ah3dvKQAS0SuByM59XP6VS0SfUTIW4VpogecNn7VoIZFUL796zunjbM2WUllGzBJOQeeMVoYo12gscMAamy/dRTi3GydxNtRmU4ZVLDPA4GfFItIuvhmKYdfUrxZ5wFlY6ark7uomIQHbsDkZFFatN07O7YE/4TKCO/Pp/vWXtJpoJk Q/lyMjhJ5TukMefUC34VB4Gf/AJqjx46bI/Ma0mfRLmXT0061VLUSxwiN4Ibh9yi0t2yWuGbALvx28 kc8nPQ6fpE qxNbzxSS363Vxa/NXBe/tb 3HzCQXCnAKPjYrcHnnDLgkw3lwk1k2sak pJEplurO0idIbYCMok7TcEvGSNmF4PI7c0QWVil3BDBdWcqTLdT6ZPKY0uWvIvWIdRC85fsG3YztYdytFkpSr9P5JcFuP7hNjJrW2HpwRS3Caff38gkRT0reZ5JxDIWdWcBuQQp2sePIrU26W62Nilj0hby2lvJbmSUvkH1bi2M5BJz tZKAfEgitLaydGgXT2uYZ98PzCTyKZbhLeRyGBVuJEzyMnBzTR7X4tvLdbizvdJFpNHHLEscFxBHZzbFVomxuKqcZBPB4ORTvGdS2T dilkguPaH18i2aTPbNlbe4tjvVlZTFvAYE4IwclR755pJrl07W6JGuzqwLb2kKkkQWwHAXPluQD9CfPAS6Z8X2tzaDV57c6ZcqZJ1gn6nXSMhumihRzu2 cc55FFpF19TuI9QYxPK20zA7ogGGBle2F4HHYAHsaT5j5zXH8EuKEoJqemyem/LaVrFwLh9kMqRyROqGX VIgdEC Q6loyfBwfFe Ri6d2i4d7e7 bs2Iw5tmGMZ7hhgBh75oHU82c1hHOWM1mrW8w3biYWctFIh8pnIHtkU30646V3az4RyjABHyFkWQFMZwe2cU1KM4rJ1QMpuE Faf/oVbajIm6XYzFmgeUjAyu4Zc7uMEEg/euRPGRJ0wdu8lSPGTwGPbNB3k1rYXEiIS1vBMYtrc5gkwxjkA9gSp/wBNIviLXLrSbXUdAtiTcXsyPcFc9W2hPCxDHO6QYyPAx5NUqduxSwvJF436Y20WSWSLUo4dQht411Br7Tuq6fLxtDKgmXqMe7ZYhR5HP4qj8Q6heSX95PpEc95bySRQzCC4jWISMhmjhkiB9WMkjmkvw5bTQmzhiE9w8LPPcrZxwXITfncroxEoA7NkeKOuI72/1FZdMubK3b5vpQm6V9PnmKLGXaKUqpB5Ixu/TzSM KNfUu7/AIKfGm1k klpewyC5v3i1OK1ije9vNQmdraBlLx3ERXpyKrOW6ciqySjJIyD2OBSmi6H8Q3TC0lW3nuprq6SEF4hddRt7WlxMufVGd2z09s 3BFmkEMJvLuzeRheX/8AEpwEld7V98TSM6YIZdwL5A5Wl1n8HsJo7nSNbYjSbmHUZo3D56AYyC4tnTOSAMMNvf74M8klJK/RZhfNTde2E2ev2tnd6zp o3c0lxb3cUME04YMkUMaRCNiwDZUjz3z3PethHc2s9ukuOvE6XJVoyHWO5RN7qo7FJFydp4zn34w1tpdprsSy3 swTai/VuZI0hhuljW4dpOZUMTL37bj/aq5bL4n HLKK60 RvkhO8xhlmjuEudqFS4iC9QIB LJP35576Su70xU6lJuPY31iMWb/xGzPzGnZW5kiP81oYp0CSsm7OYZVPIPbg/ZBePHcW1/a70kEMSyWcgJJMVrwq7ic8KwAzzjA7pRlt8W6VNHDFc2lxp wGCNgGnswjAsYHyNwAyeOSAfpSVAllqU1oNrWsqSPalTuTpXMTlNrewyR lVwx/FN9iG5c3H0I4JZihXJwCwA9gTmqnnYsdhyexc //ACg Kgr4jZM4L5GfYdq4hHIbCsMcn8JA tA0rbPTi3xSLFml7FiR7NRMEjbtwHHsKolhkjI3o0ZIB2uCDg ef6UVaKvI/wB6CVUMh2MI2ZgM16pIowOew/evVKWIVNNL23t9we/3ohEeSMEsxIA5yc0EvqUfQ4phbH0gVTLRLHYbp2RIwPcqMfoea0KZC eKQWxEcsTfXBH0NPRIQhyBiosv3WW4vtoT664Fjdj3X 4rPW00kRgaEqsjKCSwDIy44V0PBHckU412T/hZs/mKj tIocFIy34ekhf1bcr2CA/82OfoDVmBfEg8p26NRpb28XyNxdSSW2lR3e 4niYrPPMVI6qOvOEODwO3bgZYhdM HrO6sXjn06awupTHaXrOs0vWCErJewn1Bc/4mMAjkdqVWEKytFdXDuIIri3kIQZeXbJGxCJ EKAPSvYYGck4Bt/pmhtdX pwX631rNcPdTz2 yK6tY7iUEYtG2rle2RkHODtoci XYjD EjrWN5cTQK91p0US2s9reNv9YljB39Uqu8EYEisFIxg54wNZa6inywZRbtI4g3Jp9zNBdLLt6Zxbv8AzAD3BTKnyMcVk7qHTHu9Pe6vJVitUMe2zxLa3UQlJiMRkk3hChVHDYOeM RVc/EccEFta6crNeG2jtrq8lilS6JA2GCAtISqAYXAAzjmuxptUgs/5RqJZxBNY2N7cFkea6aGKSOOGQAxlSJJbdhDuGeCE98j2Ikv9Llgt9 24S36cKvCrdWSOE9LIYZHUU4Dq3fIIODXz/Qr2aPWLK5nCTLmW3kF8N8W2VSvIc DjGK gXF9NN6Xs9LZGBj2w2nT2juR6WBzxnkUMocZd9kM2hVqRcSQEpL8kyyjT5pzCgERlyVjkJOR4deQcD7UXpkU88U6GNlltYzJAY3V2mjBBYKoO4lQc5x2BHgVSoTqOVgt1jKNFseHrRLGeTGqyEjB8/8ASiy1laRQTyW1n1oZA8DW3UgmEn XdGeF8uSMADNEoTx7i7Qq4SdSsA ItQs9Phi1I9CS9vkkRLU4wLlOWuSPMY/EvuSR Wsr8NrFeaxb3N9cBbkSG8ha BMN04zueSVu23BIPOSAvnjRaREl58TXU qT6f8APNa3DRrcows1diI1hTYcKoGcHB457mqNP0jStVl1HQnX5eX5qTUNEuo2VsLI2yS13n8UeRxx4zxu5oTpUOgopcvZpk0n5 11HUJ9OmjzE/y0wdxOyxgbSs1uwmwMZJ5yfGKTzadDHqUME9/dMVmllnuLyb5hWPTSWPe8JI3A7sFo1BC9 Dl5pN/81pmq2mWt9b0q3e3eKIskc0PVWETQgH8JwR9M1mZf4PNeak2pRW9vfCK6kaeCWV5UuY95zLEjKQoDchd2dueNuCnN1QzxFUm2EWcML2V5Y3sV1aR6lYxwJqYlV7WaYSmSNwImwFkX8a55oeTRtX0JG13TtXjm08WV7p6SEukkcrDofKypLkZznb9QPcEk36afdwWOmXV41rDDqN1NHecpC8UFqLePq7RztZeTg8HA78BPZ/E2iW1zp9xqFk9vrkttcRyt/OsXtrZOu10QV3AHChsLmh7k6Y CqC/dlVjd2lxaxxzaFDPFvjs5Li3mNvKXRQSI3Yn8PeQ8AfrWhs7yyaaaPRdQjnto4EslstZ2qFt8MrCCdztPUbJPIJ/9NK5NZ0u5s7Wz1fSmsrQI0ltd6URcQMWGGfIG7b24IOPNLLvTkjsY/wCFXVtqVkZxdXU1ow68bIGRFmjPqwFbjAxkk afNOtkMXGMqX8hes2kEss0VpEbbUolke7sp0YPLFzJuRG4dDnO4ZIx3IGRlI2JMLxyHAj6ajdu6UabiwTPYMc4BPA96Jj1i4a1jsbxnlS0k32M2T83pzHGTby/i257oTg MEUPMFSafqHck5 biI9Uc TuymMAk8 MjtRxTSoeCCFi0SKN5kVTGseWLZJGMDnPFaXTdCWIJcXygyghooDysZHZpMcFvp2FE6TpotEE84HzkigEnGYE8Iv/ADf5jTd8BaW2UrSoS6zaG4h6yAmWEEnyXj7kfcdxWfgbYw9vFbGQ4GePeste24t52C8Rvl4/pk8r lC1YcXTC43yAPbHevUHFI2e9epDgVKQBA3DD6ijrZsEil0PpOCfAouF8N 9UTJoMaoTwR4px1Q0UbDygP8AakSEnHtTCJ/5RH Un9jUk17LMctirW33REZ/NS6CMStbL QIsjgY5VRk9/6/95M1VgyMAfJ 1AxsVVdmfUkaIPdieB /NVY/spEWd3LY hmRenAiG5umy6W8bYhiTOd1xKRxjzRb6Nbaj/Ap7G700lrRLW9sLArFdG9VnDsiTMEYscZIbOMcGlMHTtYmWVwDcoySl92HUkBlYj9 fB9zTTTdPstct9UsrCXTrfVLf5W5s3upGha4t1R45IVlzjKna3Y/tyMlF9pk8HFOqKLlNBt47RLmKa4FjNMZjI8lrch3cBoZtqspC7dyFcHJwRxzVZ6dNffEG2VJVZrxbp2kYSssOTNvkkUAEkY5wM58UfJZjSoRp0wa4aWT52caha7gbgZiXoywPlkbDHBYqdmfHJmlWmr6pcNDpUdjZ2kqzNPe7naKKG5UusSLuLmQK2QmeMckClRbkqi7GZ1UbFTSafHqdogsVkluL1DMVZpHSLqbn6EA9OQMnJzW9MekSBM37IrHbHPc2rh0AOQerCWjI hojT/hnRdD9dsrtOY3Wa7uGDXEkSpmRj VQeAAMdx370BpE9pBDIjuII4uosku4i3aGNsB5VcbcYxk4op41KiKfxV0Urp2kWmZv4l8/KqrHZxwu9ssszNmONYwuCWJwWLgYzngVOSeLS57me9ltY9QMDW7W9urSWkFjMVWRIN43Mytgyk8kZGAAKWWmtaZq u3awJssrW3mjsG2COK6u3G1pJAq5XcOIj XHnJFTTTLy7uUW/S4ZbZ0eOW2h611IoGzoFBlBx6SSex84BpkYqCo62pIXaRYi0vb/XZYpLqwsLK7WOOEROLaSN2hSK4aYhcoMsOG4x7Uw HbMajJrU1tb/KahasupaYkoOA7gK0LEfkfgjjjdmufEv8MFrHb2ZvLcTOXktDDEVwuC7PKGyQcDPpyav E5Lm21IK772exmngVWLRymIK7BH7kMuRjgggce5O7VmXbr0USltlhqSxmK5tja2l9HIWi9SxiWWOYphsBs fFKnu/h5rm5 YtUaaG2muVlhErSI4ChpHjm3I R39SjjIAP4nuvStd6nqkFqsCxXthbagRnYblknWCSRMAgsU2nweDjNIo9SsPmr6KWBLy9FtCk8vR6BFrA8YmXNu CCmQdy845pGTe0VYFTdhN2t98QXGkJpjxR3thocH/BXnStzJeyTszCES4LHHq h 9DWd9eWT6XpPxCsk9uvzNmYsg3Fp83PGrDPfBC4K581Xq1treoalrus6Xbtd2Q1WZbG6gIxCY3AQAKdwGAO6gfWpMZtR1Q3c8kRu4Ge7uplxtlS0hEcbMO27J5PmugqaWh03qzuor/CxeJpphu9IurlW3bzkLGSq7T3jcA8t hyKz9zvaSKayLATOYoLiLEUrsvaG5jjON/t7jkewvElxI93Nbv01AkuL4SZMIgY/iZR9eAKrW4gtSRbws0d8pSeCQAyrbIQ5kzjAkyC0ZH4e3OTm6SX7nm4FJ3fQAJzJcTm8BDuHDnAR qGDAj69 /vTPThuvbBXKywdaaWJlIA YjUsWeM8qcY h vj09vb38UIjIbUgp6MpwF1S2OAiqCABcJgqR bt IesnQoYQJJo1kG2FIHMwAdLje3URDgHGApwexoX0VRWx CcirGJwKqWrW/CPtSR4NLSm jEkZA/Ep3If b/rTaSl1x2P2NcjhCvDD o teqUn4mI7g848/WvVzQ2MrQEg5yPciiIjyP2NQt4i4ck4VSwzjzU1Rl5HIHtWtoGKoPiY49x70dDyrD/ADD/AGpbEe1HQsP2xSJIoTFupA9M89ySfpihLZZD8v0jmXgJu4RDnJZzz2Hb7/SmWqAFCPuT tB2EbzyQwjIQqJJ25CrEBhncjnaPYHk8U3E/iTeRp2P7LRbW/jhurycgSGSKARxfzLoo2XdUXgKPwqT/UjgizT4eS5bSJ1t7eSa8RIpblJCgSSF1SWVw3U3ISrLlgME5AxXLNp9T1Frb4fuJLe3tLLF5cTRGRBHGdkaJEO7MSFVeP6E08stD0/TBNhhJd3EV5FdXcu0ySoDtm6QHpVC5WEY/F6 cdjkr02RxlTsW3Wm6xo63K3JjCsuZorCKG506S1tBvS8dpSTv3MBjC4zk8Hlx8OXd013LCYmkurj5e7idrYwJFNLD8tI8wVQrKuwFSO 6lj6LdrbaZf6VbwRwyXbJdSW08ov7KVkRPkFikbO1SGZcZ3bgcYxlhoLa4JtPkl65tb9Dbr1zIejJC7yLCTKchmBZnwMcdgTip03GdssnFThTNJqDNAj9RpTHcowlZj6jAgMkjccbj5 4A7Vjfi5Z00m5nVyjSXNmk8KMBHjbgKfOFwoAz4JPfjZfEBfbaxRsNyrDu3DJOG/lA44yx3yN9EHvzj7qIata6vbLJm3RJorTKlme5i53qo7kkbRzxk 1OivciLI9pL oxuiT3VlqFiYLlbZ50GWlkEaSIzghXLArz4z/TNfV0v9WWJw9tbPldoYXbRKxHO5RBOQf0FYT4i0eCzv7GDaFNh8P2c0gG/mTqdMjKZb/wCq0dmmkPb2qSTWPVkEcMccct1MSzLhd46ceBnvlq2aTpsFtt/FizUmudRvreF7W3WWSRNsdkogeSEHYSskjnLbipAbvj613TZv4ZqGmNIC5EixEMColLydAzIp9QxkrIvdT7gg1QlopmSbpx4kaW36iL0baScHb0pSM7CfS0Tk/Q/Q ISPktvkdrnEnza/z7W9/AzH2kIGG5w3fuK2rlQqTUY2/wCRjcWs5FlcItuwjbUNOdJULQNDNF11RiDkA7fSc8EA aR30uoi0vgbdWS60h5AL62i6gt0cxwFJ9iMW4yBuJzg5YHBfz3HQk1zSpPRJ8rBe2citkdSNluEKfdSR mKz8tt8TNBcTWqzJpE1leSTypNJPbJGUZo0 X3PjdgAYQAZ7LtzU SNNIu8efJbAPh7VdV G9RYXmlXAjuLOX Ix3SunzNsQAroGG3uRzznOPpRPw61tLN8uYo4y1vPpZduAXvHaYGVj36aqSx oq22vrrWfhzTNHTcmoWt1O9tcSn T/Cx5kc8cMVVc8ZXORjgWKK5Q6i0sPT1bT7h3Nm cvLcLtNz027qoXGPdue3JX2zsj9DLVtESwfTNLjVujdMbiVth3TpGRtnuH9sgBE9 T25xbW00t1dBiyCNZZpm8pFHyAM TwBX0fRNVi1PTZ7XU2X5n5eSC2mclpbvpMWmmVj53OF/oO1K/iTSRp3yrIFbrS20d yjI3K4kKH/SBhqpjqLfsl5fJJaX9oxltIJIns2JBZ/mrUghQk4G4ohHqxJgYHhlFaHSw/wAqk0kjST3bNdzyOdzu8nALE cAZ tZRwzgSLkOrHYVHOQwYbQPPbFbaIyMkbSgCQopkC4AEhGWAxx3zWTKce9lo8Va34R9qrHirG/CKWNBpKW3GcH7GmUlLbjsfsa1dmCGUkSMR7/vXq5N Nv1r1OoGy2NdkcqAj0svfuCRk1xWIPOP0obqMZZv Y7uOB3xVitnj/ekUUck gtcHleD5HvV8bYx9aCViMGiA2VyPB7UDQxM7feqJj5C4pZCt3d7bKKQJEqiWYysqphOAW2jce FHPemLnejqTyVOPuOau0GFVa/n6UbIiwIHcplJeZU6byEAOSFx3/AFosb4p2T530zcfDNhHp9lcNbOgnlWKwtZkUlSUz1LsKfYl2H lBRWqJEHEceRbptBUcv8vFEdgLdshBIx/5pM aOiNxBbWcTxpJqEEUl3fwxOI/lo1whMh7bh VQSctn8oFBzLJNGgkVUluikC7QQiQIVaZ1PhSUEak/liY/mrXK1bJErpGYvrC61S8up7ZhFK9pbXzGWZoopEtQPmSq49bIMFe2AOO1Ttoby2vEuJ5bSOS31BXt/m7rEzK5Myztt3bg5wRJnsxB7jFWsiW9CwRNIGSSAWwVgrlokLLHuJGAEzn6ufbgeKxsnffFqkBsbqFDploqSOzM4EQhkYlenKxyhLDHOc4xSpxpWWQlytG9mlWexkm/wAe6uwRA6EiJry5bM21zziMbUH0WhtI0va j25UjM8ty7dk UiPpb7udx/9X1oXRb/R7qVobaWT STFJavEF V7B1iMfpO4jbkgHLE85rRzXUFpddXdvluQsSr FYIURhHGg9i25v0FdHLdfkkniqT5dGH JLl4NS1rUYwj3LxabaWzTcpF/MaaR8duOAPuTTGa4a8htVnvetcDaU UtY4ra24yZDIV6rFQCwxjt3pN8SQS3DXKxtGMdEtu3kMFjUEDb59x9KK0t7eLTbi6WZJLkRC2CvuRjExVJukAT6mztBPbn3p7q9kmOU2vix7cR21pKjWcYltr5xBdRsu CWWM qJlY8GRSSnOCQB5qu/sEgt5LxcvFAqMWkd1S6tVxIttdSAEhwBiOTsQNpwV5iHsVkudmXsJYoY7 Eelo4MKI7lFHZojgEjxg/lplJFdCC/tXu2SfY7RmMqI7gzxMBcRqx2GOQcTLwAwyO/KuXF8mytwjKLikZnrXD6obm/jeMx6U8MLxEtB8/sd7aHqrgcKQTj6UtuNPvJr4zJd2NtKI tPHHcW8GqxOIdxtjAhUE5ychjkMe/aq9YkvtQsLSfSw/8AD9Bt4IbyBZQSz9P Zfbc7tufTnBxgdvHenpmoxWV3fXz2k3ysMl1p13AY4ZUWFlBiuShQb/QwBwAD3J5pLblJzZZjioRoutb2WDXJ9at41j092lSytZlCxPZyNnEqAYwTkYx6fb30moWekfEUFveaYZYb23SWJonOLmGaFeU3d8qCPJDLzzjhfa6VDJbS27yqXM6C0RW2sTHEANkz kSY/DkYYDB7AgW2mudJmL7n6ZkjiZ41KMsgOULI/qWZDnAPcEgEgjBypqo6kiTm5O3tMlBb31zcMkT29hrhhSCNigMDW0Z4TS4h2cYyynnPqzin1uYLqwg0zUgVuFMzCafDfMjayMWkPeUkls4wcY7YzfBLoWtpJFdpCl1KnUIVisNxH/5kTjlc fbH6Vn/iDQ/iFnkvNPvX1CKIGKW1mCLcwAAfy1UHbuA5UeRyO1bim5GNfHRk5tLurHXI7WRWWKGSW4Vh BlXyvuCduKepQFnqs90P4fqG43tnGnQklUrKdmBJbybgGyOCOPH7nLVE9uxmLrZcvirG/CKqXxVrfhoBoLIaXXHY/rTF6XXGMH9a5dmMQTfjb9a9Xp/xtXqeLBEPqU /BogI4Gc96EU9vvn9KOY4UfYUuQ JwMe3tyatRuOT3HmqMiub6BoLkWSOxWUAkHacEVo/hYwiCxQXUUVw121zIrLHKTGvqX QUYsfSOc8ZHtzlycq/vg/atLoMsOmSfMwSXm9Iuk3WgWMgsd YlzkjjnJrnXGhOSVUfRLN7Vrzqzo6z38HzN9FJDMsMpVjibfKqgIgUs4C8s3fxQV7eQzo3TjU7UJEzjpk2uCoDgHA6uG4/Kiny/K 11K2cySoZ5LueB0uGndrvbG/DCUOUhA9hg4qVz1Jjp0lsluYp5sRqsm PqIAzpMq4OEVQW8EBVHB5xpXXskU2vtEty5Md9O 8L6rVS67HaPcGnk2tzmQkKPpu9qAA0yK7tJbp9Rik6EaXNrZrblWkZDmSLqnaVkyMpt3Kc wpnO5uXZuAI3mffIwbfLgsHk254UEu/uW2/moG5TT5k06a7sJ3iFxM1kxvDbtNCSm9rhwp2tkFkYHHqIIwM1s6odgdSpBty9loAtbpf4PdyTvCyW1ibnqSQHM0bAbVfKnBPqyD4Pam9zcCXTm1IRzJAP MmdjvcTMD/LeQLt3gsd cckcUnEnwn1J7qVtQtL6UxInTRJ0AkOQI5JByRyH7 4ODQUN8bfVppPh83xsjJ8mbS83Ttqlw4MbmSBAAVJIwuD g7RYr7KssFNcRjJNd6va3TQxtarBcQTXckR6iJb9EK5uGYjLL LCjP0xXbfRStvZS2s0jxSfJu4mbeWV2yJNyDBUh1b6fpUYdasII59MvNLvNOa1zFI0cqyx5ic9bbHcZCt/mIY9tvauWWv6TbvNDpdlqSK0wiMGqzpLaTPgogjhRRtYs2CoOMd/YVSkmrZLHC7r1 Rlawz291vLwxfKrM9007YhSFBtlWYdyGB24AySfpwBPrEOvNb6Bp0xbT7xo4kadZY3DDcUtA65corkHOPvwteWP4g1bVNEsNTulnmu7u tLq0 XjjisljkJlCmHhkKr5IIPGMcmV1Lovw1rcN7blrmHRL2 hghjZI97mHpmJ2I7oxwCBzzxS9y 4ZCCxpeynQpp/hi 1QalbqI30y702FEQGaW7DKCrbvHp5Pb96XlItTW0v8AV3vo7h9Pee e3Ec1tcJtJtjKqSCVc8hsKRwMAU8sNLtdWv5r7Wru5S9urqaexYFVsYJZhu2FOSCCSFO7H2PdXLa6ZbTQWuq2jg6YblLea0nV5ZdyFlSa3JG5UOScSKw7YwRQ8lYyLs0bpBJYWNxbr/Knt7dGWTdtcdMGJ/8AS4GDjsVB796Vhku3JOXLDob5Bv3g/wD8e4Ud/p79xhhydAyvb6Gsv/4s1nawOdvTXDKpRgcceCPYgZ80 t7RGWeVrcR3NvK9jdBl6cN10tux1x4YEFW8HjPFJlK5L8k1NW0ZddGvraaIfzPlZz1YXUgywSgclHwMsO/bDjuMjh1b2F3HJHcdVTN0xb3AX1RyRHJjkwCCV7EHOVJ9gQWBu2cPDJG8kBd1lADLOhHqJwP/ABU7kfmHI5yDGZr62WCVWSQWwkSZ2j2JPakg7ifyuMgnGQc5 gbFXNfqDfGLl6M/qmjWeuEMOnb6/bEfLzBSPmFjxlJB5285HceCRwEDxSQySRSKyOjspV1ZexxkbgDg K2zz2DyQ3/zkUMsizJGnXWMXNuQUWWR0VipHbGOdvekWrQWpt57xtRtc28Yae6kuZ7 UAZ2owGxcHsAOasmwcU2nTdidfFWN GqY3EiROO0iI4 zKGFXN ChorBZO370vuO36GmElL7g8H6Vy7OYgn/ABt969Xpzl2 9ep6Fi M PbFHZ3QxHyMo3Ht2peow7r4BYfsaKiJ2P8AYGgn2Mg/RIniuV73rg71jOD9J06fVtQtLCKWOHrMzyzzNtjghiG55GP9B9TWgW3t7CXUbRC15unFujJK7daNCNzAj ZgnA4x2PIzWcs5JIl1WSNmSRbEIrqcMolmVGwR7jitMZ5LOTZbBEMhRC xWdVVOArNnFLyOqQie5DCKFjCyk2sQQx5giURxRKzbQXcZy3ufV9/FFGZLPpxuLW3tQzSRRmISO8pQx9eRZB1mJH4T6c wHcWxXbBPcZYzSSWm52OWzmV85PnIBpbNIwW7uCFaWNAVZxvIaSURlstznmkw1bEyaVF00cUqx3TH/hBdQ2MUUXHVMmZzFkAc9t5OORjxxS9wtyL1J4vmmSJZNgfZDa9LfseJ19GxASHQ/4mc8EcEyRK1t8PQEsFv2VLhgfUV/F6fHdie3ge1C3M0mk3WrQWu1oYZg5juFEqTehYWWZW4KsrEMMeeMYyDinxtscnxkkVRRWmrMbiGyaCVLZLu0g0tCI44Yn XyVchhg4Lbn5JzyDUYfijXtOZbLFrZP1MzyW9ukl0cqQSWUlR7nH9qlFfXTzwwsUMUVrJHEuxAEjZ2OwFQCQMAAnJwBzxVup2drbx2wijCyXcQkmm46uFKnpqewX3wOfemrDGUOUjZ5pRy8EWWmufBlnYWVzeLcalqFgFWxtEQQW6P1jcdW4mB9RLctnPtjnjmma/pen6i qTwvqN/GtwbGC3KGKa upOoGJ7 kEjIXP9vX2nWa/Ek UDfKw6cIgyxhctbq5ZlVQpOfpT6303SxPfaj8lbG8Co4kMSYDcglUxsBPkgZ tMeClaYpeTFzUGtmdvtU MIpoJntbu0vJXupJLy3SERCa8dgXS4jB9OMbVLe/PNRt9INnJBIlraXXWkBRrmRkljaT0CWO4f0lScthlyORnIrcCLqLpivJI3zdneyMWKkx9NGYIhI5U45Vtw lJdNVJJYoWUGCe3huDEclEaV1VgmTkD6Z8D2pcaV0Myyb1 QyzyshsZ4UaSJjDdW6glkZMAnZ LB7g/rzSS5mtbK4Ed1YJffL3bXltKt28Fylww2rHKHQxuVAO3K/Q57Btq0syWOl3ySEXQa5t2kwpLraSARl9wOTjg/akI1SSXUtN ZtbK6ea3bVEkuYmMtvczPtYwOjhgAQGAJODzUKjU2huGK7RprK/tP4Zpsd ki2ckAjMpDdWA5LKZUxkEEkNjjyBg4Gh YuoLeV3u4ri3ihQCdclI0IASZtvdCOHwT7 MUhsSJNL02KRVZBugwwydm9kOSecnv378jGaE1MtY6dr9rbMyRLExUbj6cvg4H4efPFKfdAS09hGr/ABlZ2uyO3jjScPHHLITs6aDkrKOQR5jZT grE3/xTqd213G9/cz2c //AIdMxQ vG7cPxeMnBHP3ov4a0 01H5q4vVM3yLBbaKQ5hTdyWK T tHsIklKLDCF57Io8/SqlWN/qU4/G pHbMv/ABGyk5nSaOQlQWhUhSFGAMKd3FcmeS9iaKx3zCJJpJVCOhX0FV3F CfIA5rYw2lnK2ZIIicEfgX/AOKaWllZR5dII1KMGUKoA3DsxHvXfWS3Q9eJFdCGCGWG2sgySKoggVS6sucRgeatY mtHdIsiSK/IKnNIJo1Q7QSQPfvRwycxeXF9OqAZO370vn7GmMg4pdOBg05CBDN NvvXq7KMyge7AH9TivU5Cz/2Q==


----------



## jujube

I let mine grow out one summer when we were on the road.  Two reasons that it was the right time: #1 - I had a hat on most of the time and #2 - I was never going to see these people again...LOL.  I looked like an old brindle bulldog, but who cares?  I had it cut off very short so it didn't take that long to grow out.

I have to say that growing out the grey was very liberating.  I think it's a lot more flattering color for my skin tone than my natural black was.  My hair is still black along the hairline in the back, which leads to an "interesting" look, since I wear it short.


----------



## Warrigal

> I have to say that growing out the grey was very liberating.



I think so too. I am happy to own my years and there are times when I play on them. :grin:


----------



## Iodine

I agree, turbans look good and come in a lot of pretty colors and designs.

And thank you C'est Moi and Hollydolly.


----------



## NancyNGA

Love your hair, Warri.   You look great in that picture!


----------



## Olivia

How does one get a picture in a post?


----------



## Warrigal

That's why it is my funeral photo. I don't want one taken when I am in extremis.

I did take special care with makeup hoping to get a good result.
Hubby thinks I am mad.

However, it is not my favourite photo. I much prefer this older one that is a very candid snapshot. No makeup and an unposed smile. In this photo some of the hair colour comes from the setting sun coming in the window. 
I was in charge of the parents' refreshment at our children's Advent program at our church.
It was a cushy job.







I wouldn't mind this one being my funeral photo is my daughter thinks this is more me.

Olivia, I upload my photos to Tiny Pics (tinypic.com). There you can select the code for posting on a website and just paste that in to your post.


----------



## Olivia

Too complicated for me. But that's okay. Warri, you look like the loveliest, happiest person alive. What else would anyone wish for.


----------



## Warrigal

I am happy Olivia, ever since my epiphany aged 33. Before that I was an angry woman but my life changed in an instant when I uttered two words - "Yes, Lord". In that moment an atheist became a Christian. I will continue to be happy to my dying day.


----------



## Olivia

OMG, Warri, I just had the most wonderful, warm feeling in my heart reading that. So unexpected, it was truly, really amazing.


----------



## Warrigal

One of the fruits of the Spirit, Olivia.


----------



## chic

My hair is hip length and yes I do color it. Just a personal preference.


----------



## terry123

I stopped coloring my hair a couple of years ago but have not had a new pic taken.  Its a nice silver now and I get a lot of compliments from people thinking I color it. Decided I like the silver look and it was too expensive to keep getting the color and took longer at the beauty shop. Its nice to be able to get a quick cut and have wash and wear hair.


----------



## Wren

I was delighted to read your post C’est moi ! After a lifetime of colouring my hair a beautiful, glossy auburn colour, with lots of compliments I had to stop last year due to allergy problems, mine, like yours is a mess as it’s natrually still quite dark  with a sprinkling of grey, (more round the hairline) with auburn at the ends, I feel like an old Sloth, and absolutely hate it, because it was forced on me, not a decision I would ever have made, it’s short but longer on top, I am so tempted to try another dye but had so many skin problems, it’s only just clearing after nine months and I’m terrified of setting it off again, but I don’t think I’ll ever ‘embrace’ it.......


----------



## hearlady

Warrigal said:


> My once ash blonde hair is almost all white now except for a patch at the back. It is also short and straight. It took me a while to get used to myself without artificial curls but I am now comfortable with how I look. My hair and my face now match each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My younger sister, who was always a brownette and who kept her hair coloured, has recently allowed her greys to show through and in the sunlight her hair has taken on a lovely silver sheen through what remains of the brown and it is spectacular.



Beautiful!


----------



## hearlady

C'est Moi said:


> Cutie pie!!



I agree!


----------



## hearlady

I started coloring in my thirties. Wish I never did! Once you start it's hard to grow out. When I retire that's it, no more coloring. I have gone lighter over the years and as my hair gets more silver it blends better so I don't color as often.


----------



## hearlady

That's a pretty picture chic!


----------



## debbie in seattle

I started getting gray when I was in my late 29’s, yes, I color my hair.    My hair is very fine and my sis let hers go completely gray and she looks awful, that alone convinced me to continue.  I’ve asked my hair girl when I should consider just let it go natural and she said women really don’t do that anymore like in the old days.   I am really envious those women who have that beautiful silver gray.


----------



## C'est Moi

Wren said:


> I was delighted to read your post C’est moi ! After a lifetime of colouring my hair a beautiful, glossy auburn colour, with lots of compliments I had to stop last year due to allergy problems, mine, like yours is a mess as it’s natrually still quite dark  with a sprinkling of grey, (more round the hairline) with auburn at the ends, I feel like an old Sloth, and absolutely hate it, because it was forced on me, not a decision I would ever have made, it’s short but longer on top, I am so tempted to try another dye but had so many skin problems, it’s only just clearing after nine months and I’m terrified of setting it off again, but I don’t think I’ll ever ‘embrace’ it.......



Hi Wren!   Isn't the "growing out" just awful??  My color had faded quite a bit from sun and chlorine last summer so now I have this combo of silver/gray and then an orangey mess on the ends.   I'm calling today to get another trim, which is also annoying because I'm not really a "short hair" person.   I hope we both get a good result when all is said and done!


----------



## C'est Moi

terry123 said:


> I stopped coloring my hair a couple of years ago but have not had a new pic taken.  Its a nice silver now and I get a lot of compliments from people thinking I color it. Decided I like the silver look and it was too expensive to keep getting the color and took longer at the beauty shop. Its nice to be able to get a quick cut and have wash and wear hair.


I'll bet your hair is beautiful, Terry.   I know several "silver foxes" and I am hoping my own gray hair will be as pretty as theirs once all the color grows off.   If not then back to the color I go!


----------



## Giantsfan1954

That's a really nice picture!


----------



## Manatee

Wear a bonnet?


----------



## Shalimar

I need to touch mine up. It is slowly turning white, redheads don’t go grey. It is a pretty, shiny, silvery white, just like my doctor’s, lol, but I am not ready to give up my auburn hair. My gramma had hair the colour of sterling silver, gorgeous. My mother still had lots of dark hair at 93. I think I will rock red hair in my nineties, maybe one white streak.


----------



## Warrigal

The beauty industry has a lot to answer for. One of them is the cavalier way that they use toxic chemicals without a thought to the effect on the health of the workers and their clients. Hair dye contains a cocktail of nasty molecules that I am wary of and acrylic nails emit very toxic fumes. You only have to walk past a nail salon to smell the toxic vapours and no face mask is going to protect the girls working inside. On top of that, many salons use girls who are the victims of human trafficking for the purpose of using virtual slave labour.

Some fifty or so years ago, when my children were little, Marlene Dietrich was being feted as "the most glamorous grandmother in the world". I looked at her photo and saw a woman who looked like she had been embalmed. Her face showed no emotion and her eyes were cold. If she smiled I imagined her jaw might fall off. Then I looked at my own decidedly unglamorous mother, the grandmother of my children, with her ready smile and naughty laugh and saw how my kids loved her. I decided then and there that I never wanted to be a glamour puss, especially when old enough to be a grandmother. This thought has helped me to accept my age without worrying too much about how I look.

That said, I do make special effort when the occasion demands it. As we say in Australia, I scrub up OK when I have to.


----------



## Wren

I wouldn’t mind being a Silver Fox, but mine is still quite dark with bits of grey here and there, it will fade eventually but I’m old now so may be destined to end my days as an old sloth .....


----------



## chic

debbie in seattle said:


> I started getting gray when I was in my late 29’s, yes, I color my hair.    My hair is very fine and my sis let hers go completely gray and she looks awful, that alone convinced me to continue.  I’ve asked my hair girl when I should consider just let it go natural and she said women really don’t do that anymore like in the old days.   I am really envious those women who have that beautiful silver gray.



I agree. Some of us look fine with silver hair while others less so. 

The idea is to feel attractive and confident about your appearance. There is no right or wrong on this issue.


----------



## Warrigal

Why is it that dark hair flecked with grey is attractive in a man but not in a woman. As I said earlier, my sister's dark hair that is about 50% grey is very attractive and in sunlight it is spectacular. It is positively luminous, not at all like the fur of a dreary old sloth.


----------



## Shalimar

All grey hair is not created equal, I have seen men with dingy grey hair, no shine whatsoever. It turned their skin sallow, made them appear old and ill.


----------



## C'est Moi

Shalimar said:


> All grey hair is not created equal, I have seen men with dingy grey hair, no shine whatsoever. It turned their skin sallow, made them appear old and ill.



Amen, sister!   I hate that kind of "yellowed" gray hair that some people have... I suppose from sun damage or something.   It looks dull and dingy.   If mine turns out like that I will be brunette again faster than you can say, "Miss Clairol."   :lol:


----------



## Seeker

Embrace the Gray ...wear it like a badge of honor.....You earned it you deserve it...:love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal

When my mum's hair was turning a bit yellow I was advised to only buy colourless shampoo and conditioner. Shiny hair requires frequent washing. Ladies can always cancel yellow with a faint blue rinse and hair still needs to be trimmed regularly for best effect.


----------



## C'est Moi

Seeker said:


> Embrace the Gray ...wear it like a badge of honor.....You earned it you deserve it...:love_heart:



Hah!   That's what I say about the wrinkles!!


----------



## Butterfly

I lightened my hair for years because it is naturally very dark and doesn't go well with my very fair skin.  Makes me look like Mrs. Dracula or something.  Anyway I just let it go grey when it was ready to and it looks much better on me than my natural very dark hair did.  

My mother's hair had gone white before I was born.  She said it was sort of a honey blonde, but then she and my dad got diphtheria in their late 20s and she said after that, her hair came in white.


----------



## Irene

Funny, I just stopped dying my hair about 2 months ago and am soooo happy about it.  Wasn't sure, kept caving in and doing it, but enough's enough.  I'll be 70 in April so I think it's time.  Funny thing is it looks better IMO and also my husband's and I have had quite a few compliments.  I actually think my hair was THINNER when I dyed it.  It seems like I have MORE hair now, and better texture.  Sorry I didn't do it a few years ago.  I belong to a ladies' group (don't we all...  ;-)   and most have stopped also and they look fabulous....absolutely fabulous...  ;-)


----------



## Iodine

Warrigal said:


> My once ash blonde hair is almost all white now except for a patch at the back. It is also short and straight. It took me a while to get used to myself without artificial curls but I am now comfortable with how I look. My hair and my face now match each othe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My younger sister, who was always a brownette and who kept her hair coloured, has recently allowed her greys to show through and in the sunlight her hair has taken on a lovely silver sheen through what remains of the brown and it is spectacular.




I think you look beautiful.  If my hair were like this naturally, I wouldn't dye it.


----------



## Shalimar

Warri, your hair is beautiful. I want your skin!


----------



## Warrigal

:lol: My skin? I had to wait decades for clear skin. I used to lament that the acne was still around while the wrinkles were appearing. I had hoped for at least ten years respite in between.

I think one reason why the skin on my face is good now is because I never smoked. My younger sister and sister in law both smoked and they look very dried up now. The other reason is that I am rather plump with a fuller face.

I'm 75 next month and by the time I will be 85 my skin will become much thinner until it shows underlying blood vessels and it will resemble crepe paper in texture. I have watched family members of the previous generation and I have seen the end result.

Given all of the above, I'll take the compliment now because this, like all things, will surely pass.


----------



## chic

I think a woman should like her hair. I really enjoy having long hair and brown at that.


----------



## Warrigal

If my hair was fuller I would enjoy long hair too. However, it is fine and fragile so short it is.

Chic, your hair is part of your look and it is very elegant.


----------



## hearlady

I did one of those online makeovers one time. It was hilarious! However when I tried silver hair I thought it looked great! It brought out my eyes. Alas my grey is not silver. It's white.


----------



## Gary O'

Am I the only ‘guy’ yet to respond to this somewhat sensitive area?
Gotta say, wimin, all wimin should have fun with, enjoy their natural adornment.
When I say ‘natural’ I don’t mean color, I mean what God (nature if you don’t know God) has given the more comely gender…hair, tresses, framing the fairness no male can (nor should try to) match
Not happy with the color? Play with it.
Ladies have so much more ability to know what looks good

As for moi?
I was born with orange





Don’t know if I was happy with it
But it changed on me….all by itself








My mate sez I can now wear various other colored shirts and such
Didn’t know

Since living a ways from civilization I’ve kinda let myself go





You ladies keep that spiritual fire y’all got
It warms that cold spot most us men have

(if this comes off as sexist, guess I’m sexist, amongst other things naturally unbecoming)


----------



## Shalimar

chic said:


> I think a woman should like her hair. I really enjoy having long hair and brown at that.
> 
> View attachment 46944


I agree. Your hair is gorgeous. I love my long wavy red hair. Currently, it is more than halfway down my derrière. I shall let it grow a bit more.


----------



## chic

Gary you look very handsome. I like men with longish hair and facial hair. It's individual and distinguished. nthego:


----------



## Shalimar

Warrigal said:


> :lol: My skin? I had to wait decades for clear skin. I used to lament that the acne was still around while the wrinkles were appearing. I had hoped for at least ten years respite in between.
> 
> I think one reason why the skin on my face is good now is because I never smoked. My younger sister and sister in law both smoked and they look very dried up now. The other reason is that I am rather plump with a fuller face.
> 
> I'm 75 next month and by the time I will be 85 my skin will become much thinner until it shows underlying blood vessels and it will resemble crepe paper in texture. I have watched family members of the previous generation and I have seen the end result.
> 
> Given all of the above, I'll take the compliment now because this, like all things, will surely pass.


No acne, but for some reason the skin on my face has become oily. Supposedly, this will inhibit the crepe paper effect?


----------



## Harley

C'est Moi said:


> I have colored my hair for years.   Had no idea the extent of the grayness (is that a word?)   Decided a few months ago to get my long-ish brunette hair cut short, and let the color grow off.   So now I have this really unattractive mess on my head with about 3" grown out VERY silver and some bad ombre going on.      Not sure I can handle this but I'm in it to win it, so I'll persevere.   It's time for another trim and I'm not at all sure that I'm ready for this look.  ld:
> 
> So do you color your hair or have you embraced your silver foxiness?




I used to, but about 3 years ago I let it grow out, like you, it was tough going, but now, I love it. I get more compliments on my gray hair than I ever did on my colored hair. Plus, our natural color really goes with  our coloring. I've embraced the silvery gray.


----------



## Sunny

I colored it blonde for years, finally gave it up about 3 years ago. It's a nice silver white color, and I like it a lot better. That blonde color never looked the same as the picture on the box.  (Not to mention that I didn't exactly look the same as that model, either.)  It's certainly a lot less trouble.


----------



## C'est Moi

Sunny said:


> I colored it blonde for years, finally gave it up about 3 years ago. It's a nice silver white color, and I like it a lot better. That blonde color never looked the same as the picture on the box.  *(Not to mention that I didn't exactly look the same as that model, either.*)  It's certainly a lot less trouble.



HAHA!!   Ditto!


----------



## Warrigal

hearlady said:


> I did one of those online makeovers one time. It was hilarious! However when I tried silver hair I thought it looked great! It brought out my eyes. Alas my grey is not silver. It's white.


There is no such thing as a grey hair. Eventually all hairs lose their pigment and turn white. A simple rinse will add any surface colour you want, including a silvery grey effect.


----------



## hearlady

Thanks warrigal, I'll check that out.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Yes!  Color it SNOW WHITE!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Giantsfan1954

I still due mine,I'm 63,a friend told me it doesn't look good to have dyed hair as we get old (er),she loves to micro manage my life but I really didn't like the elderly lady that was in my mirror daily...
It's a pain,makes a mess but it's my single vice to vanity


----------



## debbie in seattle

Giantsfan1954 said:


> I still due mine,I'm 63,a friend told me it doesn't look good to have dyed hair as we get old (er),she loves to micro manage my life but I really didn't like the elderly lady that was in my mirror daily...
> It's a pain,makes a mess but it's my single vice to vanity



How true!!!!


----------



## AliceNWonderland

I color my hair and have for a long time.  I don't know the extent of white or gray I have and am afraid to even grow it out.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Warrigal said:


> That's why it is my funeral photo. I don't want one taken when I am in extremis.
> 
> I did take special care with makeup hoping to get a good result.
> Hubby thinks I am mad.
> 
> However, it is not my favourite photo. I much prefer this older one that is a very candid snapshot. No makeup and an unposed smile. In this photo some of the hair colour comes from the setting sun coming in the window.
> I was in charge of the parents' refreshment at our children's Advent program at our church.
> It was a cushy job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind this one being my funeral photo is my daughter thinks this is more me.
> 
> Olivia, I upload my photos to Tiny Pics (tinypic.com). There you can select the code for posting on a website and just paste that in to your post.



I could tell you were from a UK country without looking...by the way you spelled "color".

Hal


----------



## C'est Moi

Harley said:


> I used to, but about 3 years ago I let it grow out, like you, it was tough going, but now, I love it. I get more compliments on my gray hair than I ever did on my colored hair. Plus, our natural color really goes with  our coloring. I've embraced the silvery gray.



I hope I like mine when all is said and done, Harley.   I'm headed out for another trim today.   I'll be glad when the growing-out process is done.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Nope. Never colored my hair and am not going to start now. I think gray hair and particularly white hair looks so pretty (if nicely coiffed) on women.


----------



## CindyLouWho

I agree with Chic, that we should enjoy our long hair....used to be years ago that after a certain age you "shouldn't" have long hair. Phooey! Mine is long, half-way down my back & blond. It's been that way for years. I turned 55 yrs old a few months back and have no intention of cutting it or not coloring.


----------



## C'est Moi

I agree that we should wear our hair as we please; no argument there.   I  also prefer long hair (or at least shoulder length) but in order to get  the color off I decided to "go short" and get the pain of "roots"  behind me.     Today my hair is the shortest I can remember it ever  being and it seems really weird, but the color is amazing.  I am going  to be very happy with my gray.


----------



## StarSong

Thank you for opening a subject that affects many of us.      

I've been coloring my hair a variation of my natural medium-dark brown since my late thirties.  Sometimes I go redder, sometimes darker, sometimes blonder, but never grayer!  

My husband developed a gray streak in his teens.  It was strikingly handsome against his very dark brown hair!  Now he's got a lovely, snowy white head of hair.  That said, since his late twenties people typically guessed he was 10 years older than his actual age.  Eek!  He suggested I color my tresses when the silvers started popping through - advice I gladly followed and never regretted.       

At 65, I admit to finding the process time-consuming and tedious.  I've often considered chucking it all, but ultimately always opt to continue coloring. The truth of the matter is that I dye my hair for myself. It's already jarring to sometimes not immediately recognize my own reflection in a store window (who is that older woman?).  I think gray or white hair will only make it weirder.


----------



## Wren

_I am going to be very happy with my gray

_Good for you C’est Moi, but I was feeling more and more miserable with mine, I just didn’t feel ready to go grey so today, I’m back to my lovely rich, glossy  auburn and feel 10 years younger thanks to a friends recommendation of a natural henna plus cream


----------



## C'est Moi

Wren said:


> _I am going to be very happy with my gray
> 
> _Good for you C’est Moi, but I was feeling more and more miserable with mine, I just didn’t feel ready to go grey so today, I’m back to my lovely rich, glossy  auburn and feel 10 years younger thanks to a friends recommendation of a natural henna plus cream



I'm glad you are happy with your new color, Wren.  If that's the color in your avatar it looks gorgeous on you.   

Not sure if I will last with the gray but at least I'm almost there.   I'm most unhappy with the short haircut right now; I have never liked short hair on me so I'm hoping that once it gets back to a good length I will like it better.   (Still have my box of Clairol at the ready!!   )


----------



## Olivia

I knew I did the right thing when I was out for dinner, and a voice behind me said "I love your hair". And when I looked up to see who said that, was a women with beautiful white hair.  I do admit that some white hair isn't that attractive, but mine is a shiny white. I guess that's also because I have really fine hair which Reflects the light.


----------



## Ken N Tx

My wife asked me if I would still love her when she became old and gray, I told her we made it through all the other colors!! The doctor told me my swelling. Would go down in a couple of days!!.


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> But your hair looks Blonde in that pretty picture Warrigal
> 
> 
> I don't have grey hair, but I do colour my hair... just a couple of shades lighter than my natural colour... if I started to go grey I would definitely not let it grow out..however some people really suit grey hair it just depends on your complexion, and the shade of the grey..


You're still just a kid Holly!  No worries for you about gray hair, but we'll love ya the too.


----------



## JeanV

I have been colouring my hair for some time and have just decided to let it grow out. I don't know how I am going to feel about it either but I am determined to go grey.


----------



## C'est Moi

JeanV said:


> I have been colouring my hair for some time and have just decided to let it grow out. I don't know how I am going to feel about it either but I am determined to go grey.



Good luck, Jean!!   It's tough but hopefully we will be happy when our color grows off.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

I am trying to get up the courage to henna my hair. I purchased a bag of powdered henna from Amazon; but it is still sitting on the shelf. I do not like to go to the hairdresser. I tried using Clairol; but it smelled so awful and made a mess.


----------



## Keesha

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I am trying to get up the courage to henna my hair. I purchased a bag of powdered henna from Amazon; but it is still sitting on the shelf. I do not like to go to the hairdresser. I tried using Clairol; but it smelled so awful and made a mess.


Hey. Did you ever henna your hair? I used to colour  my hair with henna and hibiscus. It worked great for colour. The only thing I didn’t like about it was the hay smell afterwards but the colour was amazing. My niece coloured her hair the same way and it looks amazing


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I posted on this subject earlier but my daughter just sent me this photo she took a few years ago. The hubby and I turned gray together and I keep mine really short and don't color it. He probably has more hair on his head then me.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just don't use henna on already color treated hair, it will turn green.


----------



## Wren

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I am trying to get up the courage to henna my hair. I purchased a bag of powdered henna from Amazon; but it is still sitting on the shelf. I do not like to go to the hairdresser. I tried using Clairol; but it smelled so awful and made a mess.



I posted here early last year, after a while I was so unhappy with the way my hair looked I decided to colour it again using a Henna Cream, mixing two shades so it’s not too red, it’s very easy to use, just paint it on the roots with a brush, comb through, leave for 30 minutes and rinse.


----------



## C'est Moi

I managed to stick it out and now I'm a full-fledged old gray mare.


----------



## Wren

C'est Moi said:


> I managed to stick it out and now I'm a full-fledged old gray mare.
> 
> 
> View attachment 65202



thats a gorgeous shade  C’est Moi.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> Just don't use henna on already color treated hair, it will turn green.


Actually you CAN use henna over colour treated hair. You just need to wait 6 to 8 weeks and use pure Body Art henna only. Henna that is made for body art is grown naturally with no pesticides. It’s the metals and salts in the henna from pesticides that change the henna green. Some henna mixes also have indigo in them , which is another natural herb that’s creates blue to help make natural brown. This can interact with chemical treated hair and turn it green. 



Wren said:


> I posted here early last year, after a while I was so unhappy with the way my hair looked I decided to colour it again using a Henna Cream, mixing two shades so it’s not too red, it’s very easy to use, just paint it on the roots with a brush, comb through, leave for 30 minutes and rinse.



   I still have hennaed ends but otherwise I stopped colouring August 7th /2015 so most of my hair is now silver grey and like others say, it’s liberatimg. My hair grows so fast that I had up colour my roots every 7 to 10 days and it got to become too much, especially using natural henna powder on hip length hair.


----------



## C'est Moi

Wren said:


> thats a gorgeous shade  C’est Moi.



Thanks, Wren.   I'm happy with the shade of gray that I have; it is so much easier now.  I usually wear it in a "messy bun" and I want to get it long enough to wear in a french braid.


----------



## Keesha

Thats a pretty  colour C’est Moi. I meant to write that earlier but forgot.
Were you a natural blonde earlier? Your texture looks so smooth and silky. 
My texture went extra squirrelly when I went silver grey.


----------



## C'est Moi

Keesha said:


> Thats a pretty  colour C’est Moi. I meant to write that earlier but forgot.
> Were you a natural blonde earlier? Your texture looks so smooth and silky.
> My texture went extra squirrelly when I went silver grey.


Thanks, Keesha.   No, I've never been blonde; I was brunette before.   That's why the "transition" was hard; that harsh color difference between the dark to gray.   I posted an old pic of myself in the "hairdo" thread with a shag, lol.   https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-Styles-or-Trends/page2?p=1031417#post1031417


----------



## Keesha

C'est Moi said:


> Thanks, Keesha.   No, I've never been blonde; I was brunette before.   That's why the "transition" was hard; that harsh color difference between the dark to gray.   I posted an old pic of myself in the "hairdo" thread with a shag, lol.   https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-Styles-or-Trends/page2?p=1031417#post1031417


My hair was difficult growing in also. My hair colour was intense deep henna red and my natural colour is silver grey so it looked horrid for the first few months but I’m still really glad  I did it.


----------



## C'est Moi

Your hair looks so thick and lush, Keesha.   Mine has thinned  considerably which is depressing, but it is what it is.   The hardest  part for me was cutting all the color off; it was REALLY short when I  started the process about a year ago, and I had to keep getting it  trimmed to get back to a "bob".   I don't like layers in my hair so the  short cut was a struggle.


----------



## Colleen

I colored my hair for years (see avatar) until I started getting an allergic reaction from the dye. I quit dying my hair at least 6 years ago and my hair is so much more healthy and thicker. I had forgotten what my "real" hair color was. My natural color now is a mix of silver and very dark (almost black) brown. It's very streaky and I love it. I wear it shoulder length now instead of my short hair I wore for many years. It took me a while to adjust seeing myself with "lighter" hair and I had to find the right shade of makeup to wear...not to mention my clothes colors changed, too. I think colored hair after a certain age looks so harsh and, well...fake. It's not becoming at all, IMHO.


----------



## Wren

Colleen said:


> I colored my hair for years (see avatar) until I started getting an allergic reaction from the dye. I quit dying my hair at least 6 years ago and my hair is so much more healthy and thicker. I had forgotten what my "real" hair color was. My natural color now is a mix of silver and very dark (almost black) brown. It's very streaky and I love it. I wear it shoulder length now instead of my short hair I wore for many years. It took me a while to adjust seeing myself with "lighter" hair and I had to find the right shade of makeup to wear...not to mention my clothes colors changed, too. I think colored hair after a certain age looks so harsh and, well...fake. It's not becoming at all, IMHO.



Do you have an up to date photo Colleen ?


----------



## Capt Lightning

If you believed the ads on TV in the UK, a single grey hair is a fatal illness that must be treated immediately with whatever product is being advertised.   I remember the times when a shampoo was a shampoo.  Now the shelves are stacked with every possible colour combination and hair type imaginable.  One day, I was despairing at this selection when a young assistant asked if she could help.   I asked if there was a shampoo for a "balding old hippie".  Apparently not!


----------



## toffee

dying my hair is second nature to me -been lots of colours over the years ' just had mine cut' to thicken up now ' love the new white blonde i have now ' sometimes i use a colour spray
to liven things up a little -


----------



## hearlady

I've been "off" here for a while and I see this new beauty and grooming topic is pretty popular!
I'm always concerned with trying to do the best with what I've got.
I started growing out my gray a few months ago. I have kept my hair shoulder length. The reason is because last time I started letting it go I had shorter more layered hair and it looked all different colors-not in an attractive way.
I've colored my hair lighter over the years to a medium ash blonde. The roots have blended well but now it's time to let it go and be free from dye.
Now I notice others that are growing theirs out which means I likely didn't before. That tells me it's not that big of a deal.
Can't wait for the end result.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm still coloring blonde. I had let it all grow out some years ago, but it's a patchy-gray, dull. I'm thinking of a shorter than shoulder-length cut now.

Nice to see you again, Hearlady!


----------



## Olivia

I stopped coloring my hair when I retired. I started coloring my hair when it was a really evenly distributed salt and pepper. I was only 30 and got pressured by other people to color it. Since my hair is really fine and I wore it up, it was no problem at all to let the white grow in. You just couldn't see any kind of demarcations. They blended in so unobtrusively. With her first white hair, my mom colored hers to the day she died, so I didn't know if I inherited her white hair color. However, I know from my dad now that I have his really lovely silver white hair. And he had had solid Asian black hair. I really love my silver white hair that shines in the light. I feel really lucky.


----------



## KingsX

*
As we grow older our facial features negatively change.

Especially if one's natural hair is dark... gray hair helps lighten and improve older facial features.

I just let my hair gradually gray naturally... and I like the results.

*


----------



## chic

I color mine brown which is my natural color. I've never been blonde or grey. As soon as greys began to appear I started coloring. I feel better as a brunette. I guess you just have to decide what feels best for you when it comes to covering grey hair, or not covering it.


----------



## fmdog44

As a guy I was never thrilled about the grey years but now that I am turning white I am cool lookin' again!!


----------



## A2ZGrammie

I started going gray when I was in my 30's, so I colored it. Kept it blonde till I was almost 60, then I cut it. It was long, and I wanted to prove I could grow it to my waist. It was very pretty, and I got lots of compliments. I cried for my hair after it was cut. Kept it on my dresser for months. I've learned to live with shorter hair, and it's not bad. I don't mind the gray at all. I've heard that gray is very cool now. I do intend to grow it out though. I miss my long hair.


----------



## StarSong

A couple of months ago I had my (dyed medium brown) hair streaked with very light highlights.  Not sure if they're gray, white or light blonde, but they are roughly the color of the roots that are growing in.  I'm about to go back, this time to have brown lowlights done.  The idea is to gradually do fewer and fewer brown lowlights over time, allowing my gray to take over while minimizing the obvious lines of demarcation.  

What the heck, if I don't love it, I can always go back to overall brown.  The hassle is that I was needing to have the roots done every three weeks.  What a pain!  With the streaks I've gone nearly two months since coloring.  

So far, I'm happy with the streaky highlight look. Will keep you posted!


----------



## RadishRose

C'est Moi said:


> I managed to stick it out and now I'm a full-fledged old gray mare.
> 
> 
> View attachment 65202


I missed this before.. CM, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Judycat

I just colored mine after about 8 months. I like it because my gray hair is dull and unmanageable. Makes my skin look pasty too. Some people have beautiful gray hair. I don't.


----------



## toffee

I cant be a silver vixen --I let it go once and made me sooo miserable -I dont like grey showing on me '
but a lot of women look fine -but really its not me ,


----------



## C'est Moi

RadishRose said:


> I missed this before.. CM, your hair is gorgeous!


Thanks, Chickie.   It only took about a year, and I'm pleased with my natural color.


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> I went gray early. I lived with it for years, got sick of it, went brown, then blonde.


I'm basically allergic to the "two bottle mix" kind of hair color...makes my scalp bubble...have tried everything I know of that comes in one bottle - the temporary stuff...and they  just are not the right colors so will probably keep it natural.  I have several wigs that are great, so thats my bad hair day "dine out" fallback anyway - just move them up to the "A" list.  Its kind of fun deciding which one to wear!


----------



## charry

my hair is strawberry blonde, and have had golden highlights added ,every winter, 
im still waiting for the grey to come , so i can leave out the highlights out ....!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

In my late teens and early 20s, my hair was bleached blond. It started turning gray mid-30s. Decided I liked it just fine and never colored or bleached it...until about six-eight months ago when I decided that it was time for something different. By that time, it was salt and pepper but mostly salt. My DGD has spent the last couple of years coloring her hair in whatever shade suited her at the moment, and I wanted to try it but figured I was too old. Hey! Wait. If not now, when? It's not like I'm going to get younger, and besides, it washes out after being shampooed a few times. So. Now my hair is blue. Yup. Blue. I'm a blue-haired old lady, and I LOVE IT! You'd be surprised how many people stop me on the street, in stores, wherever to compliment (and congratulate!) me on the blue hair. Heck, why not? YOLO!


----------



## AnnieA

Got my first gray at 16.  Started getting comments about the grays right after undergrad so started coloring around 21 years old.  Still coloring a little lighter than my natural red at 52 though I'm completely white now.  Have just started thinking of stopping the color, but really don't want to lose my identity as a red head!


----------



## Lc jones

I color my hair because when I don’t it’s all wired  and ugly. I guess I’m still vain LOL!


----------



## hearlady

I stopped coloring my hair in May. I'm keeping it one length for now as the top layer sort of covers the dark color underneath. I have about 3 1/2 " of grow out. I'm using purple shampoo to keep the blonde toned down.
I just decided one day that I would not put one more drop of color on my head after 30 years of coloring.
I'm bitting  the bullet and just letting it go until it gets to a point that I can layer it without too many different colors going on at one time.
I work mostly with other seniors and they tell me Ill be so glad when I am done with it for good!
So far it looks Ok. I am making sure I keep it styled well to help.
It's kind of a rite of passage I think.


----------



## Marie5656

*It has only been the last few years I have gone full grey.  And I decided it is staying that way.  No coloring for me.*


----------



## Lochkelly

I quit coloring mine about a year ago.  Doing it at home is so messy & it never came out like I expected & the salon is so expensive, I'd end up not having the extra money to get it colored when it needed it most.


----------



## Liberty

Lochkelly said:


> I quit coloring mine about a year ago.  Doing it at home is so messy & it never came out like I expected & the salon is so expensive, I'd end up not having the extra money to get it colored when it needed it most.
> View attachment 76256


Wish I were one of those women like you that  looked awesome with grey hair.  Sigh...lol


----------



## Lc jones

Beautiful color and style


----------



## hearlady

Yes, very nice!


----------



## Lochkelly

Liberty said:


> Wish I were one of those women like you that  looked awesome with grey hair.  Sigh...lol


Thanks for that.  I'm sure it makes me look a little older than it does dyed, but what the heck.


----------



## Keesha

Lochkelly said:


> Thanks for that.  I'm sure it makes me look a little older than it does dyed, but what the heck.


No way. You look f-a-b-u-l-o-u-s with grey hair. 
I stopped colouring my hair 4 years ago last August but I still have a bit of hennaed hair at the very bottom and I happen to like this reverse ombré look.

The most unusual thing is that I actually have naturally red hair that matches my henna so it actually looks like a grew out my natural colour. 
I doubt I’ll add a picture of my grey hair but I might. 

At the moment my bangs:fringe is bright pink


----------



## Keesha

hearlady said:


> I stopped coloring my hair in May. I'm keeping it one length for now as the top layer sort of covers the dark color underneath. I have about 3 1/2 " of grow out. I'm using purple shampoo to keep the blonde toned down.
> I just decided one day that I would not put one more drop of color on my head after 30 years of coloring.
> I'm bitting  the bullet and just letting it go until it gets to a point that I can layer it without too many different colors going on at one time.
> I work mostly with other seniors and they tell me Ill be so glad when I am done with it for good!
> So far it looks Ok. I am making sure I keep it styled well to help.
> It's kind of a rite of passage I think.


That purple shampoo really works great for toning down the blonde so they aren’t clashing. My girlfriend used it after she got streaks that were to warm against her grey and it truly looked incredible afterwards so good choice. 

Good perseverance. It takes guts to be your true self. Luckily the coloured roots look is in as is silver so we’re actually hugely  in style . lol


----------



## Patio Life

I went grey very early, in my 20s, and dyed it for many years. Then stopped when I was 50. It is a silver white color. I really like it. The texture is too fine, but it is what it is.


----------



## Lochkelly

Lc jones said:


> Beautiful color and style


Thanks!


----------



## Ken N Tx

My wife once asked me if I would still love her when her hair turned gray, I told her sure we made it through all the other colors!! The swelling in my eye went down in three days..


----------



## Keesha

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife once asked me if I would still love her when her hair turned gray, I told her sure we made it through all the other colors!! The swelling in my eye went down in three days..


Haha. Your wife looks gorgeous with long silver grey hair.


----------



## StarSong

Lochkelly said:


> Thanks for that.  I'm sure it makes me look a little older than it does dyed, but what the heck.



Your hair is gorgeous and you look beautiful! 

A little analogy about what you said, if you'll indulge me:

Back in the mid 70s, I worked for a company that made plus-size women's apparel. This was a breakout company, a true pioneer in that market; ours was among the first to offer bold, vivid prints and bright colors to the size 34-52 set.

The sales manager, an insightful woman in her 50s whose body happened to fall in that large size range, often waxed poetic about her passion in this area, our company's philosophy, and the terrible lack of clothing choices available to plus-size set women at that time. Lane Bryant, Woman's World and their ilk carried dresses and suits in black, dark brown and navy. Blouses were dark solids or had subtle vertical stripes, prints with very small flowers, etc. Nothing too flashy. Nothing that made them appear larger. Slimming styles and colors. Heavy women always looked like they were in mourning.

She looked at me (a 24 year old size 10) and said, "If you wear solid black or navy you might look 5 pounds slimmer. If I wear black or navy, it'll also take off 5 pounds. The difference is that you'd look noticeably thinner but I'd still appear 40 pounds overweight. I'd rather wear something fun and pretty even at the risk that it _adds _5 pounds to my appearance."

My point - and I do have one:  When deciding to let my hair transition into grey (adding grey streaks and having my stylist color less of it brown as time goes on), I thought of this woman's wisdom. Truth is, if I continue to color my hair brown, it might take off a decade (at the very most), but that would still set me squarely in my late 50s.  It's not like I'm 45 going for 35. 

I'm tired of chasing roots.  Besides which, if at any time I decide I don't like the grey, my stylist will be more than happy to do her magic and bring back the brown.  For now, I'm following Faydean's advice in a gradual way.  It's time to let my freak flag fly a little.


----------



## Lochkelly

StarSong said:


> Your hair is gorgeous and you look beautiful!
> 
> A little analogy about what you said, if you'll indulge me:
> 
> Back in the mid 70s, I worked for a company that made plus-size women's apparel. This was a breakout company, a true pioneer in that market; ours was among the first to offer bold, vivid prints and bright colors to the size 34-52 set.
> 
> The sales manager, an insightful woman in her 50s whose body happened to fall in that large size range, often waxed poetic about her passion in this area, our company's philosophy, and the terrible lack of clothing choices available to plus-size set women at that time. Lane Bryant, Woman's World and their ilk carried dresses and suits in black, dark brown and navy. Blouses were dark solids or had subtle vertical stripes, prints with very small flowers, etc. Nothing too flashy. Nothing that made them appear larger. Slimming styles and colors. Heavy women always looked like they were in mourning.
> 
> She looked at me (a 24 year old size 10) and said, "If you wear solid black or navy you might look 5 pounds slimmer. If I wear black or navy, it'll also take off 5 pounds. The difference is that you'd look noticeably thinner but I'd stilll appear 40 pounds overweight. I'd rather wear something fun and pretty even at the risk that it _adds _5 pounds to my appearance."
> 
> My point - and I do have one:  When deciding to let my hair transition into grey (adding grey streaks and having my stylist color less of it brown as time goes on), I thought of this woman's wisdom. Truth is, if I continue to color my hair brown, it might take off a decade (at the very most), but that would still set me squarely in my late 50s.  It's not like I'm 45 going for 35.
> 
> I'm tired of chasing roots.  Besides which, if at any time I decide I don't like the grey, my stylist will be more than happy to do her magic and bring back the brown.  For now, I'm following Faydean's advice in a gradual way.  It's time to let my freak flag fly a little.


Very well said!!  Thanks for that!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Keesha said:


> Haha. Your wife looks gorgeous with long silver grey hair.


Thank you...


----------



## tortiecat

Had blonde streaks for about 20 years.  Stopped as soon as I retired.
Love my silver white hair!


----------



## Butterfly

I quit years ago because it was just too much trouble.


----------



## peppermint

No No No...…..   I'm vain....I see a gray spot and I get that spot with hair color....Sometimes I'll go to the Hair Dresser....
She is now charging 78 dollars and I give her a 15 dollar tip....I haven't gone to her in 4 months...I'm doing my own hair coloring....
I'll show her...Humph!!!!!


----------



## Keesha

I’m assuming I’m vain also but apparently more lazy than vain. When I had to colour my roots every 7 to 10 days, it got to be too much work. 

Growing it out was a total nightmare though especially the first 8 or 9 months. After all I have bright cherry cola henna red while my natural colour was silver.


----------



## Sunny

I moved on in the opposite direction Radish. I colored it for years, was never happy with the blondish color I kept getting (looked nothing like the gorgeous model on the box)  and finally decided it was time to let it go gray. It's a nice, silvery white now, and I've gotten a lot of compliments on it. Certainly a lot easier than bothering with the color!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Got lots of grays but still color only the roots and use touch-up sticks inbetween on the temples to match my auburn brown coloring...still looks good but I almost ditched it all last month....was seriously thinking of letting it all grow in...salt and pepper is the look I would have...


----------



## Pinky

I let my hair go gray, but it gave my features a washed-out appearance, so I started getting low-light streaks. Go for them, maybe every 3 months.

Wish I suited complete gray, as many other women look great with it.


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> I let my hair go gray, but it gave my features a washed-out appearance, so I started getting low-light streaks. Go for them, maybe every 3 months.
> 
> Wish I suited complete gray, as many other women look great with it.


I love this idea, Pinky.  Right now I've had my hair streaked pretty heavily with very light blonde so that the gray roots aren't as jarring.  Maybe the thing for me to do is to let it continue to grow out, but instead of the process my salon uses now (color everything light brown, then bleach in light blonding), I should try your tactic.  Let it continue to grow out and just add some low light streaks.


----------

